# RoM weiter spielen?



## Pleasureman (9. Mai 2009)

Nun ich möchte eure meinungen wissen über folgendes problem.

ich spiele seit einer zeit Runes of Magic (ROM)

Nun bin ich mit meinen Charackter auf lvl 28 und sehe nun das man fast nur noch alles mit diamanten bezahlen kann zB im auktionshaus.
Es gibt noch manche dinge die ich mir noch mit gold leisten kann aber nicht viel.

Nun überlege ich ob ich mit  Rom aufhöre durch die ganzen Diamanten ,denn ich möchte kein Geld ausgeben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eraboy (9. Mai 2009)

Pleasureman schrieb:


> Nun ich möchte eure meinungen wissen über folgendes problem.
> 
> ich spiele seit einer zeit Runes of Magic (ROM)
> 
> ...



Kann dich total nachvollziehen. Wollte auch nur bedingt Diamanten kaufen und jetzt... Alles im AH für Massen an Dias... Es ist nicht mehr das, was einem am Anfang empfohlen worden...


----------



## JimmeyMV (9. Mai 2009)

weiter machen und die firma unterstützen bissel geld ausgeben schadet nicht


----------



## Yldrasson (9. Mai 2009)

Da kommt man sich schon ziemlich hinters Licht geführt vor.

_"Neeeeein, *WIR* verkaufen euch keine Waffen und Rüstungen für echtes Geld!
Das könnt ihr schön selber machen!"_

Naja... deswegen habe ich das Spiel aufgehört. Obwohl es zweifelsohne allein vom Gameplay echt toll ist.

*auf Aion wart*


----------



## Airness (9. Mai 2009)

Mach halt erstmal eine Pause und schau wie es sich weiter entwickelt.
Ganz aufhören und das Spiel von der Platte löschen kannst immernoch, und Spielzeit usw. verlierst ja nicht da es gratis ist.


----------



## The Future (9. Mai 2009)

Ja es wird so sein das es nur noch sachen für Diamanten gibt.

und wenn man bedenkt das man sein Haus ausbauen, mehr Rücksäcke und ein Reittier zahlen muss um wirklich spass zu haben.

Wobei du jeden monat Geld zahlen musst für das Haus und mehr Rucksäcke kommen 13 Euro im monat günstiger als sich Diamanten zu kaufen besonders weil du die rucksäcke und das Reittier für jeden Char kaufen musst.

würde mir echt überlegen WoW, WAR oder Herr der Ringe Online zu spielen.

Kommt auf jedenfall günstiger und du musst nicht für jeden char extra geld ausgeben.


----------



## sTereoType (9. Mai 2009)

hier mal ein link zu der glosse von olnigg bezüglich des CS in ROM.
wenn man weiter denkt, dann wird einem klar das frogster den teufel tun wird um den (fast ausschließlichen) handel mit dias im AH zu unterbinden
OLNIGG
bevor jetzt aber von bestimmten seiten das gebrüll bezüglich der darstellung los geht, empfehle ich nochd as wort "Glosse" zu googlen.


----------



## Pleasureman (9. Mai 2009)

danke euch für eure antworten und meinungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sturmrufer (10. Mai 2009)

Eigentlich mußt du doch nur das gleiche wie alle andren tun. Verkaufe Sachen für Diamanten im Auktionshaus. Von diesen Diamanten kannst du dir dann wieder etwas andres Kaufen. Ich weiß nicht wo da das Problem ist.


----------



## sTereoType (10. Mai 2009)

Sturmrufer schrieb:


> Eigentlich mußt du doch nur das gleiche wie alle andren tun. Verkaufe Sachen für Diamanten im Auktionshaus. Von diesen Diamanten kannst du dir dann wieder etwas andres Kaufen. Ich weiß nicht wo da das Problem ist.


naja, vielleicht liegt das prob darin das jeder so denkt und letztendlich keiner bei keinem kauft?


----------



## Sturmrufer (10. Mai 2009)

Für besonders hochwertige Gegenstände werden sich Diamanten als Währung wohl durchsetzen. Bei Dingen die für Diamanten einfach nicht verkäuflich sind werden die Leute früher oder später wieder auf Gold zurück greifen. 
Ansonsten  bleibt noch die Möglichkeit dir eine Gilde zu suchen und innerhalb der Gilde zu handeln. Oder du kaufst einfach nichts aus dem Auktionshaus. Würdest du bei völlig überhöhten Goldpreisen doch genau so machen.


----------



## Strix84 (10. Mai 2009)

The schrieb:


> und wenn man bedenkt das man sein Haus ausbauen, mehr Rücksäcke und ein Reittier zahlen muss um wirklich spass zu haben.



Eigentlich reicht ne brauchbare Gilde und Motivation.


Man kommt auch ohne einen cent zu investieren auf lvl50. Farmen, verkaufen, sammeln. 
Das Dias Übergewicht haben ist mies aber man muss auch nicht in einer Woche nen topequippten 50er auf die Beine stellen.


----------



## Mendooza die Wiedergeburt (10. Mai 2009)

Ich glaube
Bald werden sich bestimmte Leute zu Wort melden, die behaupten werden das alles nicht so schlimm ist und RoM ein ganz tolles kostenloses Spiel ist...
Um euch euren Kommentar schon vorwegzunehmen, habe ich es ja jetzt gesagt.
RoM hat keinen Erfolg und das ist auch gut so. Stellt euch mal vor sie hätten Erfolg.
Dan würde es ja in naher Zukunft auf buffed.de nur so vor möchtegern MMOS wimmeln...


----------



## ikarus275 (10. Mai 2009)

Mendooza schrieb:


> Ich glaube
> Bald werden sich bestimmte Leute zu Wort melden, die behaupten werden das alles nicht so schlimm ist und RoM ein ganz tolles kostenloses Spiel ist...
> Um euch euren Kommentar schon vorwegzunehmen, habe ich es ja jetzt gesagt.
> RoM hat keinen Erfolg und das ist auch gut so. Stellt euch mal vor sie hätten Erfolg.
> Dan würde es ja in naher Zukunft auf buffed.de nur so vor möchtegern MMOS wimmeln...



Frogster ist eh schon auf die Schnauze gefallen mit RoM, sie haben halt die Geiz ist geil Mentalität der breiten Spielerschaft unterschätzt. Wie auch hier im Forum immer wieder zu bemerken, möchte niemand reales Geld investieren. 
Lustigerweise propagieren ja gerade die Pseudo RoM Fanbois gerade dies immer wieder so herzlich, und betonen energisch wie sie auch im Endgame ohne Investitionen ihren Spaß haben. 
Das sie damit ihr eigenes Lieblings-Spiel zu Grabe tragen, ist ihnen aber völlig schnurzegal. 
Soll doch sonstwer zahlen, damit Frogster das Spiel weiterlaufen lassen kann. 
Ich zahl aber nicht, ätsch! Mal sehen wie weit ihr damit kommt. Aber hey, wenn das Spiel eingestellt wird, werden eben jene RoM Fanbois auch noch großkotzig die Welt wissen lassen, das sie ja ein Mount gekauft haben.. und ne Tasche.. hui.. 
Und schuld sind nur die, die das Spiel schlechtgeredet haben hrhr...


----------



## Pyrodimi (10. Mai 2009)

ikarus275 schrieb:


> Frogster ist eh schon auf die Schnauze gefallen mit RoM, sie haben halt die Geiz ist geil Mentalität der breiten Spielerschaft unterschätzt. Wie auch hier im Forum immer wieder zu bemerken, möchte niemand reales Geld investieren.
> Lustigerweise propagieren ja gerade die Pseudo RoM Fanbois gerade dies immer wieder so herzlich, und betonen energisch wie sie auch im Endgame ohne Investitionen ihren Spaß haben.
> Das sie damit ihr eigenes Lieblings-Spiel zu Grabe tragen, ist ihnen aber völlig schnurzegal.
> Soll doch sonstwer zahlen, damit Frogster das Spiel weiterlaufen lassen kann.
> ...



Ihr seid ja alle richtige F2P Profis was?
Im Asiatischen Raum gibts keine Abo-Spiele, nichtmal für WoW wird dort Abo bezahlt, geschweige den kasiert, das läuft wie Itemshop, du kaufst dir halt Spielzeit.
Ein F2P lohnt sich wenn nur 5-10% der Spieler investieren, in der Regel sind es 10-14% der Spieler die in die Tasche greifen, somit hat sich das Spiel bezahlt, und RoM, da könnt ihr euch sicher sein, wird nicht so schnell verschwinden, selbst wenn ihr noch so rummeckert.
Das DIAS im AH gern gesehen sind, ist nicht verwunderlich...aber ma ehrlich ich hab 3,5Jahre WoW hinter mir und war kein einziges mal im AH was kaufen, ich zock Lotro und verkaufe nur im AH, ich hab AoC gespielt und das AH war nur zum Geld machen.
ALLES was es im AH gibt, muss auch wo herkommen, also kann man es auch mit Zeit und Geduld wo auftreiben.
Und es gibt genug die mit dem ganzen kein Problem haben, und die reichen um das Spiel zu halten.
100Leute fangen mit WoW an, durchziehen tuns aber auch net alle 100 sondern 40 gehen und sagen halt, isn Crapgame, so ist es überall.
Zum AoC-Start war hier die selbe Debatte, und ist AoC weg vom Fenster? Beileibe nicht, das Spiel hat eine feste Community und was für eine...klein und fein und ausreichend um das Spiel noch lange auf den Servern zu halten....

Andre F2P haben viel extremeren Itemshop und sind seid langer Zeit präsend (Metin,Silkroad,etc) 
Die Spiele sind so konzipiert das sie mit mindestaufwand und Spielerzahlen Gewinn bringen, da wird auch euer ganzes rumgesülze nichts drann ändern.


----------



## sTereoType (10. Mai 2009)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja alle richtige F2P Profis was?
> Im Asiatischen Raum gibts keine Abo-Spiele, nichtmal für WoW wird dort Abo bezahlt, geschweige den kasiert, das läuft wie Itemshop, du kaufst dir halt Spielzeit.
> Ein F2P lohnt sich wenn nur 5-10% der Spieler investieren, in der Regel sind es 10-14% der Spieler die in die Tasche greifen, somit hat sich das Spiel bezahlt


wer hat eigentlich diese milchmädchenrechnung aufgestellt? das mag vielleicht für andere f2p spiele gelten wo CS items essentiel sind und dementsprechend auf gekauft werden, aber frogster hat doch auch euren aussagen nach nichts im cs was sich lohnt zu kaufen. lies dir dafür mal den link von mir in diesem thema durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Starwind (10. Mai 2009)

Ich bekomme immer einen 'dicken Hals', wenn ich sowas lese...>Oh, die Dias<...*kauf doch nichts im AH*...


----------



## everblue (10. Mai 2009)

Keine eigene Meinung mehr, wird nur noch das gemacht was die Mehrheit macht ?

Könnt ihr nicht mehr für euch allein entscheiden was ihr spielt ?

Zum Thema: RoM weiter spielen ?

Kann doch jeder für sich selbst entscheiden oder ? Oder ist es mittlerweile soweit, dass man sich jedesmal die Meinung in irgend einen Forum einholt ? 
Spielt es oder nicht, sollte für denjenigen aufjedenfall spass machen. Wenn nicht dann lasst es.
Und wenn hier 1000 Leute schreiben es ist scheisse, kann es dennoch anderen Spass machen.
Zu 95% wird hier versucht jemanden die Meinung aufzuzwingen anstatt wirklich darüber zu diskutieren.

Da will sich doch nur mal wieder wer ersthaft wichtig machen und eine sinnlose diskussion anregen.

Denkt mal darüber nach mit solch nen Thema als Titel kann man über ein Spiel nicht ernsthaft diskutieren.

WoW weiter spielen ? War weiter spielen ? Hdro weiter spielen ? Aoc weiter spielen ? The Sims weiterspielen ? Pokemon weiter spielen ?

Jo merkst was bist hier in einen Öffentlichen, für verdammt viele Spiele offenen Forum.

Da kannst du nicht die Frage stellen...hier gibt es seeeehhr viele Spieler die ein anderes Game favorisieren und auf deine unmissverständliche Frage ihren Senf dazugeben ohne Rom wirklich zu kennen.

Stelle solche Fragen in einen reinen Rom Forum, da haste doch eine gewisse Sicherheit, dass die Leute auch wirklich von RoM ahnung haben.

Jo um meinen eigenen Post zu stärken...spiele auch nur wow habe nie was mit Rom zutun gehabt und sage euch:

Spielt RoM nicht weiter, WoW ist viel besser hat viel mehr Spieler !!!

Tja glaubt was ihr wollt, aber nicht was hier andere schreiben !!!

Macht euch selbst eine Meinung, das ist das einizige im Menschen was euch keiner nehmen kann: Eure Gedanken und euere eigene Meinung !!!

Spielt was euch Spass macht.


----------



## WR^Velvet (10. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> wer hat eigentlich diese milchmädchenrechnung aufgestellt? das mag vielleicht für andere f2p spiele gelten wo CS items essentiel sind und dementsprechend auf gekauft werden, aber frogster hat doch auch euren aussagen nach nichts im cs was sich lohnt zu kaufen. lies dir dafür mal den link von mir in diesem thema durch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Threads lesen alleine reicht nicht. Man sollte auch verstehen was die Leute dort schreiben.
Niemand hat behauptet das es im CS Items gibt die man nicht braucht.
Klar braucht man die Items. und sei es nur die Aufwertungssteine.
Jedoch muß man nicht selbst Realcash für ausgeben um an diese zu kommen.
Wenn ich im AH was für Dias verkaufe hat wer anderes diese Dias bezahlt. Diese sind ja nicht einfach mal so da.
Es gibt Items im CS die essentiell benötigt werden und welche man sich nicht allein durch die Phirius Münzen in einem erträglichen Zeitraum erfarmen kann. Auch wenn diese im Gegensatz zu anderen F2P Games sehr übersichtlich sind.
Man bekommt nun mal nur 100 Münzen pro Tag.

Auch ich habe schon Realgeld im geringen Maße investiert, jedoch nicht um meine Ausrüstung zu pimpen.
Sondern für Mount, Daylieresets, oder auch für Engelssäufzer.
RoM wird so schnell nicht abgeschaltet, auch wenn ihr es euch wünscht.
Die selben behauptungen habe ich bei Silkroad, Archlord, 2Moons und co gelesen und was ist passiert?
Die Spiele halten sich nach wie vor recht Erfolgreich.
Geht doch einfach zurück in eure Traumwelt von einem WoW wo jeder die gleichen Chancen hat.
Wo man keine Chars und Items bei EBay kaufen kann, wo Chinafarmer nen Mythos sind und Servertransfers das Ballancing auf den Servern positiv beeinflussen.


----------



## Yiraja (10. Mai 2009)

Yldrasson schrieb:


> _"Neeeeein, *WIR* verkaufen euch keine Waffen und Rüstungen für echtes Geld!
> Das könnt ihr schön selber machen!"_



das sind die spieler die alles und jeden für dias verkaufen net die entwickler^^


----------



## Looklike (10. Mai 2009)

Fast alle Online Games die sich "kostenlos" nennen, sind reine kommerz Spiele. 

Angefangen von Bigpoint bis hin zu RoM. Ok HdRO, WoW und Co kosten zwar auch, aber dort hat man noch eine "Kostenkontrolle" die man bei z.B RoM nicht mehr hat! Und jetzt sagt nicht, man muß nichts kaufen! Der Gamer-Mensch ist nun mal so, dass er immer das beste haben will. Außerdem denke ich schon, dass ich Entwickler es so gewollt haben, dass man früher oder später im Ah alles nur noch über Diamanten bekommt.

Aaaaber würde RoM wie z.B. WoW auch 12 € im Monat nehmen. Wären es jetzt auch schon 700000 Member x 12 € ^^
Also finanzieren sie sich über den Shop. Ist Ok aber kostenlos ist halt was anderes. Ansonsten ist RoM nice. Auch wenn ich manchmal glaube als hätte Blizz eine zweite Entwicklerfirma die halt RoM entwickelt hat^^ denn es ist eine reine Kopie von WoW mit Modernen Elementen. So macht es die japanische Autoindustrie^^ kostensparen in der Designentwicklung^^


----------



## dashofi (10. Mai 2009)

The schrieb:


> Ja es wird so sein das es nur noch sachen für Diamanten gibt.
> 
> und wenn man bedenkt das man sein Haus ausbauen, mehr Rücksäcke und ein Reittier zahlen muss um wirklich spass zu haben.
> 
> ...



Sehr gute Idee. Ich habe schon ALLE Kostenfreie-Online-Spiele  getestet  und bei jedem dieser Spiele muss man Geld zahlen,ich meine was denkt  ihr denn?Die machen das einfach so zum Spass? **jaja heute mal ein  neues Online Game rausbringen haben ja genug Geld ** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
  Besser im Monat einen kleinen Betrag zahlen und dafür ein gutes Spiel,spielen ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muahdib (10. Mai 2009)

Wayne oder Mimimi oder beides im wechsel ..


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (10. Mai 2009)

Eigentlich kann man sich zurzeit nur noch Sachen mit Dias kaufen , aber auch Sachen für Dias verkaufen ^^


----------



## Pyrodimi (10. Mai 2009)

Ich verstehs echt nicht...
Wenns euch nicht passt spielt es nicht und behaltet eure HAsstiraden für euch.
Ich meine es klingt fast so als ob eigentlich alle RoM geil finden, aber nur nicht mit den Dias klarkommen.
Es gibt Leute die haben ein Problem mit Abos und es gibt Leute die haben kein Problem mit einen Itemshop.
Es bleibt doch jeden selbst überlassen was er spielt, was er bezahlt und was fürn Geschmack er hat...
Das ganze klingt fast so wie: "Was du kaufst Klamotten bei Kik? Was bist du fürn assozialer Looser?"
Spielt es oder lasst es, es gibt für jeden Gechmack das passende Spiel.
Aber wenn ihr ein Spiel gerne spielt und es liebt, würdet ihr es auch nicht prickelnd finden wenn jetzt Leute kommen und euch mit muss und druck versuchen das ganze Madig zu machen und euch abstempeln weil ihr halt nicht mit der Masse schwimmt.
Zum TE, hör auf, spiel was andres, es wird schon n andrer statt dir mit RoM anfangen der kein Problem damit hat und dems gefällt.


----------



## dd2ren (10. Mai 2009)

ich habe mal beide spiele angespielt RoM und WoW und muss sagen das mir da WoW viel besser gefällt ... grafikmässig und mit der 13 euro lösung .. wenn einem die 13 euro allerdings zuviel sind "muss" er eben RoM spielen. und ich hatte auch 2000 dias gekauft so ist es nicht .. nur nervt mich es das es im AH nur fast alles für dias gibt und ich die 8 kisten im haus die ich mir gekauft habe nur für den einen char nutzen kann. irgendwie hat bei mir RoM nur kurzzeitig gezündet was Spass angeht der aber wirklich sehr schnell wieder weg war ...selbst bei den instanzen bin ich fast eingeschlafen zumindest bei den die man bis lvl 30 so machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  für die kritiker wieder : das ist nur mein Fazit für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bleib bei meinem Lotro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b00noMat (11. Mai 2009)

Also mal ganz ehrlich....
wer ist denn an der Entwicklung nun schuld? Frogster, deren Aufgabe laut einiger Aussagen es 
sei den Diamantenhandel einzuschränken? 
Oder eher der, der Spieler, die Items nur noch für Diamanten ins AH stellen?

Frogster ist nicht zu unsere Kontrolle da und muss nicht dafür sorgen, das wir die Spielmechanik auf diese Weise nutzen.
Und wenn nun behauptet wird, sie haben diese Situation vorhergesehen bzw. forciert um Geld zu verdienen, dann sind es 
allerdings immer noch die Spieler, die sich darauf einlassen. (stell dir vor es ist krieg und keiner geht hin)

Zum Thema housing und anderer "versteckter" Finanzfallen:
Irgendwie MUSS sich ein solches Projekt auch finanzieren. RoM soll doch auch weiterentwickelt und verbessert werden oder?
Alle wollen ein F2P MMORPG und stellen den Anspruch, das alles BESSER funktionieren soll als bei ihren zu bezahlenden Pendants. 
Wie soll das denn klappen? Im kaufmännischen gibt es 2 Grundprinzipien an denen man sich orientieren kann.

1. Minimalprinzip:
wirtschaftlicher Grundsatz, nach dem ein bestimmtes vorgegebenes Ziel unter Einsatz geringstmöglicher Mittel erreicht werden soll.
z.B.: ein Unternehmen beabsichtigt, eine festgelegte Materialmenge zu möglichst geringen Kosten einzukaufen. 

2. Maximalprinzip
wirtschaftlicher Grundsatz, nach dem mit vorgegebenen Mitteln ein größtmöglicher Erfolg erreicht werden soll.
z.B.: ein Unternehmen beabsichtigt, mit einer gegebenen betrieblichen Ausstattung an Maschinen, Personal und Rohstoffen eine möglichst große Produktionsmenge zu erreichen. 

Was die RoM-Community nun aber scheinbar will ist, das Frogster ein komplett neues Prinzip initiert und zwar das MiniMaxPrinzip, nachdem
mit minimalem Einsatz(keine Einnahmen in irgendeiner form) ein absolut maximaler Erfolg(IMBA MMORPG mit allem was das Herz begehrt)
erzielt werden soll.


Was ich auch nicht nachvollziehen kann:
-----------------------------------------------
Wie lange ist RoM nun released? 3 Monate, 4 Monate?
Es gibt hier Spieler, die seit der closed beta RoM spielen und jedwede Kombination aus Primär/Sekundär Klasse ausprobiert haben und die nun,
3-4 Monate nach release sich darüber beschweren dass es ihnen zu langweilig geworden ist (handfläche trifft stirn kritisch). 
Schade finde ich in diesem Zusammenhang nur, dass es Spieler gibt, die sich auf Grund solcher Aussagen dazu entschlossen haben 
RoM erst gar nicht anzufangen (ignorierend, dass es eigentlich FÜR ein Spiel spricht, wenn es in der BETA-Phase so exessiv gespielt wird)

Ihr hieltet doch viel von dem Spiel. Seid ihr davon ausgegangen, dass 3 Monate nach erscheinen das Spiel soweit weiterentwickelt wurde, dass euch ein komplett neuer content geboten werden konnte? 


Das Spiel ist bestimmt nicht perfekt und Fehlerfrei aber es hat sehr gute Ansätze und die grundsätzliche Spiel-Atmosphäre gefällt MIR gut. Ich habe 
RoM nicht bereits in irgendeiner beta-Phase gespielt und für mich steht fest, dass es sich auf jeden Fall lohnt diese Spiel zu spielen und auch weiter zu spielen. 

LG


----------



## sTereoType (11. Mai 2009)

b00noMat schrieb:


> Ihr hieltet doch viel von dem Spiel. Seid ihr davon ausgegangen, dass 3 Monate nach erscheinen das Spiel soweit weiterentwickelt wurde, dass euch ein komplett neuer content geboten werden konnte?
> 
> 
> Das Spiel ist bestimmt nicht perfekt und Fehlerfrei aber es hat sehr gute Ansätze und die grundsätzliche Spiel-Atmosphäre gefällt MIR gut. Ich habe
> ...


ohne witz runewaker hat wirklich angekündigt alle 3 bis 4 monate neue gratis-inhalte nachzuliefern.  als nächstes standen die klassen druide und runentänzer auf dem plan.
btw: schöne erklärung bezüglich das wirtschaftsaspektes. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusie (11. Mai 2009)

Immer wieder das selbe Spiel, es gibt es im AH *nichts*... *nichts*... *nichts*... was man sich nicht auch selbst beschaffen kann!

Wer zu faul ist, sich um die gebrauchten Gegenstände zu kümmern, der soll Diamanten eben kaufen.
Wer zu faul ist, sich um Phiriusmarken zu kümmern, der soll eben Diamanten kaufen.
Wer zu faul ist, kurze Strecken zu laufen oder sich für längere einen Gaul gegen Gold zu mieten, der soll eben mit Diamanten der permanenten Gaul kaufen.

Die Liste lässt sich beliebig fortsetzen, natürlich kann man den Hersteller auch mal Unterstützen und sich genug Diamanten für einen Gaul einmal kaufen und dann später vielleicht bei einem großen Patch oder einer Erweiterung dann nochmal - von Luft und Liebe können die auch nicht leben.

Genauso kann man sagen, ok, das Spiel gefällt mir hier und da noch nicht so richtig, also warte ich erstmal ab was sich tut und bis dahin gibt es kein Geld - damit wird ebenso gerechnet.

Aber, ich müll hier nur das Forum zu, weil mir das Spiel einfach nicht in den Kram passt - so ein Unsinn muss wirklich nicht sein.


----------



## Holdem (11. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ohne witz runewaker hat wirklich angekündigt alle 3 bis 4 monate neue gratis-inhalte nachzuliefern.  als nächstes standen die klassen druide und runentänzer auf dem plan.
> btw: schöne erklärung bezüglich das wirtschaftsaspektes.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





b00noMat schrieb:


> Also mal ganz ehrlich....
> wer ist denn an der Entwicklung nun schuld? Frogster, deren Aufgabe laut einiger Aussagen es
> sei den Diamantenhandel einzuschränken?
> Oder eher der, der Spieler, die Items nur noch für Diamanten ins AH stellen?
> ...




unter schreib ich so.



> ohne witz runewaker hat wirklich angekündigt alle 3 bis 4 monate neue gratis-inhalte nachzuliefern.



Und was ist Rabenfell dann? Die neuen Inis?
Ist das nicht auch Content der im Zeitlichen Rahmen nachgeliefert wurde?

\\(der Vergleich muss sein)
Wann hat Schneesturm Player und GildenHousing angekündigt?? //

Und zurück zum TE!

Es wurde von der Community gefordert das man wieder mit Dias im Ah handeln kann.

Und ich denke es wird sich so einpendeln wie etwas weiter oben schon gesagt.

Die Leute probieren jetzt aus was sie für Dias loswerden und was nicht.

Ich denke es wird irgendwann so Enden das Dailyitems und hochwertigausrüstung + die Aufrüstungssteine für Dias im Ah gehandelt werden.
Vieleicht auch noch Hochwertige Rohstoffe.


----------



## sTereoType (11. Mai 2009)

Holdem schrieb:


> unter schreib ich so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hab ich denn mit meiner aussage gesagt das es nicht so ist? ich hab damit bloß mein staunen ausgedrückt bei einem f2p einen solch straffen zeitplan bezüglich content erweiterung zu haben.
bezüglich rabenfell, ist doch super das es ne zone mehr hat. damit ist taborea schonmal so groß wie die südliche hälfte von Kalimdor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sidorak (11. Mai 2009)

Sofern du kein Problem damit hast etwas länger zum lvln zu brauchen oder auch mit mit einer Rüstung rumaufen willst die dir nur 10 statt 11 auf Stärke gibt dann spiel weiter.
Solltest du aber ein Problem mit den Diamanten haben (ja sie nerven schon n bischen) dann spiel entwerder ein game mit monatlichen gebühren und allem inklusive, spiel ein offline spiel oder gar nix.

hab mir letztens mal überlegt dass man wenn man sich etwas beschränkt im item shop weniger Geld ausgibt als in wow oder anderen spielen in der selben zeit.(Bezogen auf Mount,Möbel,etc)--->oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Uktawa (11. Mai 2009)

Sieht ja ganz so aus als wenn jene die beim offiziellen Start von  RoM noch meinten " Es geht auch ohne RL Geld" endlich eines besseren belehrt werden. Viele haben von Anfang an gesagt F2P ist nicht umsonst, ausser man legt keinen Wert auf Erfolg usw.
Da lob ich mir doch Abo-Spiele.


----------



## Fusie (11. Mai 2009)

Wer es bis jetzt noch immer nicht verstanden hat, das man ohne RL Geld sehr wohl oben mitspielen kann, dem ist auch nicht mehr zu helfen.
Entweder ein typischer Troll oder nicht in der Lage mehr als zwei Sätze und einen entsprechenden Zusammenhang zu lesen und auch zu verstehen.

Es wurde ja in verschiedenen Threads schon von einem Tank mit entsprechenden Werten und aktiv in entsprechenden Raids gepostet, aber das wird ja weiterhin überlesen, weil man sich dann ja seinen eigene Unfähigkeit eingestehen müsste.

Dafür muss man sich nur einloggen und den einen oder anderen aktiven Raidspieler mal genauer ansehen, da gibt es nichts, was man nicht auch mit ingame Mitteln erreichen kann.
Aber dafür muss man eben mehr Zeit einplanen, und nein, damit sind nicht X Jahre gemeint, sondern vielleicht einige Wochen mit normalen Spielen.

Wer dagegen argumentieren will, bitte mit entsprechenden aktiven RoM Charaktern auch belegen, was ich bisher im Spiel so gesehen habe... also, da ist nichts dabei, was man sich nicht ebenso erspielen kann.


----------



## disdo (11. Mai 2009)

meine güte ich weiss nicht was ihr alle habt, bin jetz lvl 49 mit meinem kundschafter und hab von anfang an gesagt: IS ist tabu! ich hab bis jetz keinen cent ausgegebn und das spiel macht mir auch so nen heidenspass^^

und auch sonst, was is der unterschied, als das man ne monatliche gebühr zahlt (die man zahlen MUSS) oder wenn man sich dias kauft (die man zahlen KANN)

es ist doch klar das frogster sich irgendwie finanzieren will, sie zwingen abr niemanden und wegen der dias muss man nich mit dem spiel aufhören denn ich hab bis jetz noch nix im ah gekauft^^


----------



## WR^Velvet (11. Mai 2009)

Auch in Abo Spielen wird man ohne enormer Zeitinvestition rein garnichts reißen können geschweige denn vorne mit spielen.
Auch in F2P Games braucht man einen enormen Zeitaufwand um halbwegs hinten dran bleiben zu können.
Der CS ist in F2P Games immer wichtig, denn darüber finanziert sich das Spiel ja schließlich.
Jedoch hält sich der Vorteil in RoM, entgegen vieler Meinungen, tatsächlich nur im Zeitlichen Aufwand.
Und selbst der ist nicht wirklich unerreichbar hoch.
Natürlich muß man was für tun wenn man vorne mitreden will. Und das nicht zu knapp.
Klotzen statt kleckern ist die Devise. Spielern die viel Geld investieren ist damit alleine auch nicht geholfen.
Auch die Top Player investieren neben viel Geld auch unmassen an Zeit zum Farmen.
Ist bei weitem nicht so das man für 500 Teuros plötzlich nen Imba Char dastehen hat.

Der Diahandel im AH ist eine gute Sache. Mittlerweile wird nicht mehr jeder Krempel für Dias verkauft.
Vieles ist inzwischen auch wieder für Gold zu haben da die Leute merken das es niemand für Unsummen an Dias kauft.
Auf Dauer wird sich das noch weiter reduzieren jedoch wirds Rare Items wohl immer ausschließlich für Dias geben.
Aber die kann man sich ja zusammen farmen und eventuell ja auch selbst mal 5€ Chargen.
Spricht ja nichts gegen wenn einem das Spiel gefällt und man dieses unterstützen will.
Aber selbst Geld investieren ist nicht Notwendig, der Zeitaufwand wird dann natürlich etwas höher.
Der Genuß ist dann dafür umso höher wenn man im Duell jemanden besiegt wo man weiß das er reichlich Realgeld in sein Equip investiert hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wem das Spiel gefällt wird es weiter spielen, wem nicht halt nicht. Das muß letztendlich jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.
Spaß haben ihne Realgeld zu investieren ist auch im Endgame möglich. Jedoch kann man sich den Gedanken aus dem Kopf schlagen das man nach einem Monat jede Ini erfolgreich durchforstet hat.


----------



## Senseless6666 (11. Mai 2009)

Yldrasson schrieb:


> *auf Aion wart*



Hm wird das eig auch FreeToPlay? Hoffe ehrlich es wird PayToPlay und es wird auf den Europäischen markt angepast also kein Grinder^^


----------



## Senseless6666 (11. Mai 2009)

disdo schrieb:


> meine güte ich weiss nicht was ihr alle habt, bin jetz lvl 49 mit meinem kundschafter und hab von anfang an gesagt: IS ist tabu! ich hab bis jetz keinen cent ausgegebn und das spiel macht mir auch so nen heidenspass^^
> 
> und auch sonst, was is der unterschied, als das man ne monatliche gebühr zahlt (die man zahlen MUSS) oder wenn man sich dias kauft (die man zahlen KANN)
> 
> es ist doch klar das frogster sich irgendwie finanzieren will, sie zwingen abr niemanden und wegen der dias muss man nich mit dem spiel aufhören denn ich hab bis jetz noch nix im ah gekauft^^




Auch wennich als wowler warscheinlich geflamt werde.. denke ich das allgemein viel besseres gameplay (und nein ich meine allgemein paytoplay games) bei allen abo mmos ist... mal davon ab das man wenn man erfolgreich sein will viel investieren muss meistens kommt man dann 20 mal teurer weg als mit nem abo..


----------



## sTereoType (11. Mai 2009)

wie immer wieder mit "ein wenig" mehr zeit aufwand argumentiert wird . fragt diesbezüglich doch mal fusie wie viele twinks er schon auf lvl 10 hoch gespielt hat ...


----------



## Fusie (11. Mai 2009)

Und um in WoW "erfolgreich" zu sein muss man sein Gold bei eBay oder dem freundlichen Asiaten von nebenan kaufen, "Accounthack" gibt es dann oft noch gratis dazu... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Na sTereoType schon frisch auf einem WoW Server gestartet und dich in Reichweite von T8,5 mit "ein wenig" Zeiteinsatz rauf gespielt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (11. Mai 2009)

> mal davon ab das man wenn man erfolgreich sein will viel investieren muss meistens kommt man dann 20 mal teurer weg als mit nem abo..



Muss ja auch, weil ein Drittel (eh schon hoch angesetzt) aktiv IS user die restlichen zwei Drittel freeplayer finanziell mittragen müssen...


@ Fusie

Es ist die alte Leier:

Wenn es um WoW geht, redest du von extremem Zeiteinsatz -  bei RoM von "etwas mehr Zeitaufwand".

Bei uns in der Gilde haben die ersten T8,5 voll - den "aktuellen" Content gibt es seit knappen 5 Wochen.  5h 5mal die Woche (4h raid + jeweils 1h farmen) reichen dafür aus (und ja, damit ist man hardcore - Vielspieler).

Und jetzt vergleiche das bitte in "Zahlen" mit dem aktuellen Maximum aus RoM - wie war das noch gleich? 6,4 Jahre ? OHHH stimmt....

Aber nein du kommst zum 100ten Mal mit dem Argument auch in WoW müsse man viel Zeit investieren, was hier keiner auch nur im geringsten abstreitet. Das Problem ist, dass du in RoM mit derselben Zeit die bei WoW für eine Top Gilde reicht (maximum equip + enchants bipapo) in RoM (ohne Itemshop) nicht besonders nah an das "Maximum" herannagen wirst...

Und dass man in WoW irgendwelches Gold kaufen "müsste" um vorne dabei zu sein ist absoluter Schwachsinn. Vielleicht vor 2 Jahren als man noch mit level 60 in Naxxramas war, gab es einen großen Farmaufwand außerhalb der Raids, aber die Zeiten sind längst vorbei und wir wollen jetzt doch bitte nicht mit Vergleichen kommen wie:

Aber der FIAT von heute ist sicherer als ein Mercedes von vor 3 Jahren


----------



## Fusie (11. Mai 2009)

Was wohl bedeutet, das man RoM auch ohne Diamanten bestreiten kann, was ja eigentlich gar nicht möglich sein kann, wenn man einigen hier Glauben schenken würde.

Was wohl bedeutet, das man am besten nichts darauf gibt, sondern einfach RoM spielt. Wie schon in einem anderen Thread geschrieben, wer die Welt verbessern will, möge vor seiner eigenen Haustüre damit anfangen.


----------



## Turismo (11. Mai 2009)

JimmeyMV schrieb:


> weiter machen und die firma unterstützen bissel geld ausgeben schadet nicht




xD


----------



## Fusie (11. Mai 2009)

Gehen wir davon aus das das Maximum in RoM - wie auch in WoW - die zur Zeit erreichbaren Sets darstellen.
Und schwups, sehen wir etliche Zeitargumente Baden gehen, denn an die Sets kommt man mit ebenso vergleichbaren Zeitaufwand.
Nur das man zur Zeit keinen "Lebenslauf" wie in WoW dafür hinlegen muss um in einen Raid zu kommen. Ebenso muss man nicht Kontoauszüge mit Belegen von Diamantenkäufen zeigen, man muss nur gewisse Eckdaten erreichen, *und die kann man als normaler Spieler auch ohne Diamanten schaffen*.

Und dann muss ja RoM schon 6.4 Jahre laufen, *denn das haben schon etliche Spieler in RoM erreicht*.

Und natürlich zählt hier nur G10 Ausrüstung... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kleine Anmerkung, bei G10 soll nicht mal Ende sein, sondern es sogar noch weiter gehen!
Und bekommen wir jetzt feuchte Augen, wenn wir es auf G100 rauf rechnen? Denn bisher habe ich noch nichts davon gelesen,  das bei G10 auch das "Maximum" sein soll.
G10 bedeutet nur das man den Grundschaden der Waffe verdoppelt hat, natürlich dabei sämtliche guten Werte da drauf zum Teufel gegangen sind, aber das ist ja wieder eine andere Geschichte...

*Theorie ist was Feines, Praxis dann wieder etwas anderes*.

Vergleiche aktuelle WoW Sets mit aktuellen RoM Sets und siehe da, der zeitliche Mehraufwand ist wirklich gering, in wie weit ich die Sets nun noch aufwerte ist jedem wohl selbst überlassen.
Sieht man sich nun die Spieler in RoM genauer an, sieht man sehr schnell das man es eben doch mit geringen zeitlichen Mehraufwand bis dahin schaffen kann.

90 Tagesquests für 10 Level 50 Rüstungsaufwertsteine.
180 Tagesquests für 10 Level 50 Waffenaufwertsteine.

Rechnet man dann noch 30 Aufwertsteine pro Item aus dem Shop für +1 bis +2 mit ein, dürfte eine Aufwertung auf +6 ebenso machbar sein mit diesen Mitteln.
Rechnet man dann noch Fusionssteine hinzu, die man ebenso in den Städten gegen Gold kaufen kann, und ziehe man sich mit diesen ein paar gute Stats auf die Sets...

Es sollte jedem klar sein, das man dafür *keine* Jahre brauch, denn so weit sind schon einige Spieler in RoM und so lange gibt es das Spiel ja auch nicht.

Wenn ich dann noch ungebundene Sachen einsetze und Marken über Twinks (z.B. einen für Waffen/Rüstungen/Bohrer) farme, geht es sogar noch schneller von der Hand.
Dafür muss ich nicht mal jeden Tag x neue Twinks ziehen, sondern einfach nur etwas Zeit in die Tagesquests investieren.

Aber stimmt schon, das ist ja absolut nicht erreichbar ohne auf den IS zugreifen zu müssen... oh Moment... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (11. Mai 2009)

Fusie schrieb:


> Und um in WoW "erfolgreich" zu sein muss man sein Gold bei eBay oder dem freundlichen Asiaten von nebenan kaufen, "Accounthack" gibt es dann oft noch gratis dazu...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich spiel seit 3 monaten kein mmorpg mehr. unter meinen gespielten mmos befindet sich zwar auch WOW , aber mein all time favorit war/ist guildwars. das einzig ware f2p spiel. leider hörte nach nightfall die contenterweiterung auf, weshalb ich mit dem aktiven spielen dort aufhörte. nun wart ich auf lego universe und auf guildwars2


----------



## OldboyX (11. Mai 2009)

> Aber stimmt schon, das ist ja absolut nicht erreichbar ohne auf den IS zugreifen zu müssen... oh Moment... rolleyes.gif[



Ja klar - man kann alles locker ohne Itemshop holen, nur bissle hier und da twinken. Eigentlich nutzt kein Schwein den Itemshop - wozu auch? 

Ohne Witz Fusie, du kommst einfach net weg von deiner Position mit "aber für G6 reichts auch so locker mimimimi". Ja schön, wenns dir reicht, aber es ist halt eben nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange also hör auf so zu tun als wäre es das. Außerdem solltest du endlich aufwachen, denn wenn wirklich alles ohne IS erreichbar ist / wäre, dann wird es dein heißgeliebtes Spiel bald nicht mehr geben. 

Denn wo kein Vorteil von Itemshop, da kein Kunde von Itemshop und da kein Geld für Betreiber - do you understand?

Mehr habe ich nie behauptet, alles andere sind von dir erfundene Angriffe auf deinen "Spielspaß" oder die Art und Weise wie du gern spielst. Denn eines hat sich ganz klar gezeigt, du bist auf jeden Fall nicht die Art von Spieler, welche das finanzielle Überleben von RoM sichert...


----------



## WR^Velvet (11. Mai 2009)

Mit dem Itemschop hat man den Zeitvorteil.
Aufegradete Waffen macht keiner über den CS, dafür twinken alle, auch die Hardcore CS User.
Ich warte immer bis es Makelose, Waffen-, Rüstungs- und Schmucksteine im Sonderangebot gibt.
Bis dahin spar ich mir die Dias an und farme fleißig weiter Stats und Items welche dann wiederum für Dias wech gehen.
Es ist schon nen Unterschied ob ich diesen Umständlichen Weg gehe oder einfach meine Kreditkarte zücke und mir Makelose oder die Steine zum plusen einfach hole egal ob Sonderangebot oder nicht.
Ich kenne viele Leute die ne ganze Ecke nach mir mit RoM angefangen haben.
Leveln geht eh fix, nur das Pimpen des Equips dauert dann wenn man Dias erst erfarmen muß.
So hatten die leute mich vom Equip schnell überholt.
Momentan hat sich das ganze aber wieder ausgeglichen nur das sie dafür 100€ investiert haben und ich nichts.
Es ist also sehr gut möglich auch oben mitzuhalten wenn man nichts investiert.
Das bedeudet aber noch lange nicht das alle den langen mühseligen Weg wählen. Der Mensch ist nun mal Bequem und da bietet sich der cashshop ja an.

So muß letztendlich jeder für sich entscheiden welchen Weg er wählt. Aber einfach behaupten das ohne Realgeld nichts geht weil man mal fix durchkalkuliert hat was mit 18.023.545.634€ Investition theoretisch möglich ist, ist wohl weit an der Realität vorbei gedacht.
Anscheinend gibts wohl auf PvP Servern mittlerweile sogar Grade10 Waffe. Aber auch diese sind per Twinks erfarmt denn sonst wären sie gleich da gewesen wenn die ersten Lila Waffen gefallen wären.
Es gbt zwar echt kranke Leute die unmassen an Geld im CS lassen, aber dafür nimmt sich selbst der bequemste Spieler die Zeit zum farmen was daraus letztendlich keinen CS Vorteil macht.


----------



## Fusie (11. Mai 2009)

Einfach nochmal lesen und dann versuchen auf die Argumente auch einzugehen.

Ich wüsste auch nicht wo ich über G6 jammere, es sei denn du verstehst unter mimimi etwas anderes, daher hier für dich der Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCayacFcCX4

Es ist schlicht der zeitliche Vorteil, schwer zu verstehen, aber ist nun mal so...
- Will ich nicht ständig einen Gaul mieten - kauf ich mir einen gegen Bares.
- Will ich nicht täglich Phiriusmarken sammeln, sondern direkt Aufwerten - kauf ich mir die Gegenstände gegen Bares.
- Will ich nicht ständig meine Rucksäcke ausmisten - miete ich mir weitere gegen Bares.
- Will ich nicht ständig meine Bank ausmisten und Lagertwinks erstellen - miete ich mir weitere Fächer gegen Bares.

- Will ich alle Nase lang mein sinnloses Gebrabbel von allen Spielern den Servers gelesen haben - kaufe ich mir Megaphone gegen Bares.

So geht die Liste immer weiter, ja, das kaufen die Spieler wirklich, aber was genau ist nun der wahnwitzige umwerfend zwingende Vorteil gegenüber "normalen" Spielern?
Zeit?
Wenn ich die Zeit nicht habe um irgendein MMO zu spielen, dann lasse ich es besser sein oder bin mit dem zufrieden, was ich erreichen kann, in der mir zur Verfügung stehenden Zeit.

Von "_in RoM kann man nichts ohne Diamanten schaffen_" nun zu "_wer keine Diamanten kauft ist schuld wenn RoM eingestellt wird_" Geschreibe?
Ich bitte dich, bring mal bitte etwas anständiges und was wirklich zum Thema ist, denn das ist doch wirklich billig.
Thema wäre, WoW Sets und RoM Sets mit Zeitaufwand zu erreichen. In WoW gegen monatliche Gebühr, in RoM gegen Zeit.

Edit I:
Zu G10 auf PvP, schönes Beispiel, vor allem wenn die Waffen wirklich über Twinks erstellt wurden und nicht über den IS. Frage mich wieviele Twink da dann jemand pro Tag hoch gezogen hat, müssten ja einige gewesen sein.
Vor allem, wenn bei G10 wirklich noch nicht Schluss ist, wie hoch kann man es dann noch treiben... und wieviele Twinks werden dafür noch über den Jordan geschickt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit II:
GW will ja so gesehen nur für das Spiel und Erweiterungen Geld sehen, also eher ein halbes F2P. Soweit nicht schlecht, Filmsequenzen sind nett gemacht, aber Spiel selbst konnte mich nicht begeistern.
Da bin ich noch eher auf das neue SW toR gespannt, aber bis das mal in einer spielbaren Version beim Händler steht wird auch noch einiges an Zeit vergehen.
Ansonsten schauen ob Blizzard vielleicht noch ein anderen MMO ins Rennen schickt, es würde mich nicht groß wundern wenn sie da noch ein World of Starcraft bringen...


----------



## Pyrodimi (11. Mai 2009)

Guildwars is ein F2P?
wahnsinn..und der gierige Händler im Spieleladen wollt dafür Kohle haben der miese Betrüger....


----------



## sTereoType (11. Mai 2009)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Guildwars is ein F2P?
> wahnsinn..und der gierige Händler im Spieleladen wollt dafür Kohle haben der miese Betrüger....


jupp gw ist f2p, hat zwar anschaffungskosten aber die sind mittlerweile bei 11€(complete collection box 45€, enthält alle drei teile plus erweiterung eye of the north). manche sollen sich ja auch für 10€ rom geholt haben.....


----------



## Marc1805 (12. Mai 2009)

Pleasureman schrieb:


> Nun ich möchte eure meinungen wissen über folgendes problem.
> 
> ich spiele seit einer zeit Runes of Magic (ROM)
> 
> ...




Keiner zwingt Dich irgendwas für Diamanten / echte Währung zu kaufen .. nicht Ingame und auch nicht im Reallife...
Also bist Du es ganz alleine, der die Entscheidung treffen muss.

Es sei nur soviel gesagt.. man kommt auch OHNE Diamanten und gekaufter Ware weiter.. farm selber .. fertige es selber...

Immer wieder die gleichen Fragen...   

Jeder trifft Entscheidungen für sich selbst.. also handel weise...


----------



## Uktawa (12. Mai 2009)

Eigendlich ist diese ganze Diskusion über das erreichen von Zielen in einer bestimmten Zeit völlig überflüssig. Genau so wie der immer wieder auf tretende Versuch alles und jeden mit WoW zu vergleichen. Ganz besonders da es sich hier um 2 völlig verschieden Systeme handelt.
Bei all den Diskusionen sollte man sich immer darüber im klaren sein, das bei einem Spiel mit Itemshop alle Spieler prinzipipiell die selben Chancen haben. Dem ist einfach nicht so. In Spielen mit IS Anbindung (ausgenommen jene IS die nur optische Dinge anbieten) haben IMMER jene die bereit sind viel Geld in das Spiel zu pumpen die besseren Vorraussetzungen und daraus folgend die "besseren" Chars. Jeder IS Betreiber will mit seinem IS Geld verdienen. Und das kann er nun mal nur dann wenn so viele wie möglich den IS nutzen. 
In einem Spiel wie WoW hingegen wo JEDER Spieler einen festen monatlichen Betrag bezahlt, hat theoretisch jeder Spieler die selben Chancen, Vorraussetzungen wie alle anderen auch. Das Thema Zeit ist in beiden Spielarten ein ganz anderes. 
Wir haben also auf der einen Seite ein Spiel mit einem Festbetrag dessen monatliche Ausgaben immer die selben sind und somit völlig überschaubar. Und wir haben auf der anderen Seite ein Spiel dessen monatliche Kosten nicht vorhersehbar sind, da es an jedem Spieler selber liegt ob und wieviel er im IS lässt.
Ich für meinen Teil spiele hin und wieder gerne mal ein F2P Titel. Aber immer mir dem Beigeschmack das es in irgend einer Art und Weise für mich nur ein halbes Spiel ist. Eben weil es die IS gibt. Ich ziehe ein Abomodel dem vor. Zumal Spiele mit Abo eine feutlich höhere spielerische Qualität haben als Spiele mit IS. Und das kann nun wirklich keiner bestreiten der beide Seiten kennt.

Fazit: Hört auf F2P mit P2P vergleichen oder messen zu wollen. Das ist als wolle man Wein mit Bier vergleichen. Sind zwar beides Flüssigkeiten, aber trotzdem völlig verschieden. Genau so sollte man aufhören immer so zu tun als wäre F2P ohne Einschränkungen spielbar auch wenn man nicht einen Cent im IS lässt. Das ist nur dann zutreffend wenn es im IS nur Items gibt die rein Kosmetischer Natur sind und weder Levelvorteile noch andere Vorteile bringen. 

Jeder spielt das was ihm Spass macht. Und das ist es was zählt.


----------



## Cyberchill (12. Mai 2009)

LOL 2ter anlauf nach server down.... 

Also eigentlich gebe ich ja ned gern mein senf zu solchen ´streitthemen´. Aber auch ich habe eine persönliche meinung.

Kurz zu meinem Werdegang als online-Rollenspieler (vorweg bin nen NOO
:
Spiele seid knapp 2Jahren F2P Games... Habe alle ´größeren´ ausprobiert. Auf überredung von kollegen hab ich sogar WoW ausprobiert, nach ca 5 tagen (lvl17) war den aber schluß - war mir persönlich zu langweilig. Bin dann wieder zu F2P Games ( FIESTA Online LOL  lvl 67) . Letztes jahr hatte ich große erwartungen in WAR - leider (aus meiner sicht) ne bittere entäuschung ((fühlte mich wie in einer closed beta im anfangsstadium)). Anschließend wieder zurück zu anderen games - wo ich ne große abwanderung von gilden mitgliedern zur closed Beta von RoM feststellen musste. Nun bin ich seit anfang der open beta bei RoM.


Soooo zum eigentlichen Thema::::

Bin bei RoM jetzt lvl 50/50 ritter-krieger (es lebe horst!) und meiner Meinung nach muß man bis zu diesem lvl nicht ein cent echtgeld investieren. Allerdings denke ich persönlich anders (die leute wollen auch ihr geld für ihre arbeit genauso wie ich(manchmal hab ich das gefühl das sich hier die ein oder andere meinung von leuten die ihr geld nicht schwer verdienen einschleicht)) und habe anfang 20e in DIAS investiert (für perma mount und spielkram). Später (ik glaub ostern) zu nem angebot nochmal 40e investiert. Mittlerweile s.o. 50/50 char , den ich jetzt langsam ausrüsten kann . Gut und da kommen die DIAS ins spiel. Ein wenig braucht man schon davon um sich zu verbessern. Gerade wenn man (wie ich) vollzeit arbeitet und ned soviel zeit hat wie die vollzeit gamer (von anderen bezeichnungen möchte ich hier lieber absehn). Mit zeit und einsatz kann man aber seine DIAS ohne einen cent übers AH verdienen (drops,dailys,mats usw...). Da mir persönlich diese zeit nicht gegeben ist bin ich sogar froh durch den CS,IS bzw Abzocke (wie auch immer das der einzelne nennt) mithalten zu können und ned gänzlich hinterher zu hängen. Man brauch aber keine unsummen auszugeben.

naja viel blabla und chaotische bandwurmsätze. 

kurz: 
         start RoM     xx/12/0
                           2/05/09
                          = knappe 7 monaten  
                             60 euro investiert
                          =  8,50/monat    und ich habe noch Dias für 2-3 monate also sinkt das mtl budget noch

          WoW 7 monate?!? =91(gebühr) + ca. 50(game)= 141 =ca 20e im monat      LOL und das ist billig?!?!?


Naja is meine persönliche meinung und was jeder einzelne spielt ist doch seine sache... Wäre doch langweillig wenn wir alle in nem veralteten auto durch die gegend fahren würden wie die masse.

FAZIT: nix ist UMSONST... aber das sollten doch eigentlich alle wissen *wunder*


cu on LAOCH!


----------



## Forfait (12. Mai 2009)

...hab schon lange mit ROM aufgehört.....die Grafik ist einfach kagge, (vor 5 Jahren wär die noch gut gewesen), zahl lieber pro Monat was und hab dafür ausgereifte Technik und Grafik und wer z.B HDRO gespielt hat,weiss was ich meine!


----------



## b00noMat (12. Mai 2009)

Also ich kann Cyberchill nur zustimmen zu seinem Absatz "Soooo zum eigentlichen Thema::::" und 
seiner Zeit/Kosten Auflistung.

Zu Forfait:
RoM und HDRO aus grafischer Sicht miteinander vergleichen zu wollen ist nichteinmal wie Äpfel und Birnen miteinander zu vergleichen
sondern geht eher in die Richtung Schweine und Mäusebussarde in Vergleich zu stellen.
RoM ist absichtlich in einem nicht fotorealistischen Stil und HDRO setzt genau auf dieses Konzept. Die einen mögen eben nunmal den Comicstil 
wohingegen andere dem nichts abgewinnen können.
Ich z.B mochte die Grafik von FinalFantasy9 viel lieber als die von FinalFantasy8 da sie im Comicstil war.

Das HDRO ausgereifter und fehlerloser ist als RoM steht ausser Frage! Aber moment mal... hatten die nicht letztlich erst X Jähriges Jubiläum?
(*Zaunpfahl*, *wink*)


----------



## Uktawa (12. Mai 2009)

Ihr überseht einen sehr wichtigen Punkt bei euren (hinkenden) Vergleichen zwischen RoM & WoW/HdrO. WoW & HdRO sind Inhaltlich viel wertvoller. Sie bieten DEUTLICH mehr als RoM es je wird. Und das liegt nicht nur daran das diese Spiele schon lange auf dem Markt sind. Es ist einfach so die meisten P2P Spiele einfach besser in Qualität und Quantität sind. Das wird auch immer so sein.


----------



## OldboyX (12. Mai 2009)

> Von "in RoM kann man nichts ohne Diamanten schaffen" nun zu "wer keine Diamanten kauft ist schuld wenn RoM eingestellt wird" Geschreibe?



Wie schon so oft redest du komplett an dem vorbei was ich hier vertrete, zusätzlich redest du von Dingen die ich so nie gesagt habe. 
Hier nochmal für dich:

A) "In Rom kann man nicht *ALLES* ohne Diamanten schaffen" (das aktuelle maximum kann mit reinem Zeitaufwand nicht erreicht werden, denn selbst wenn du farmst wie der Teufel, wirst du nicht fertig werden bevor neue und "besssere" Inhalte nachgereicht werden, da auch bei dir der Tag nur 24 Stunden hat)
 "Wenn keiner Diamanten kauft wird RoM eingestellt"

Für den Ungeübten vielleicht nur unbedeutende syntaktischeFeinheiten. Nur leider sind sie für die Aussagen sinnbestimmend und es zeugt nicht gerade von großem Textverständnis, wenn du mir komplett an den Haaren herbeigezogene Argumente in den Text legen willst. Außerdem ist es unhöflich, billig und sehr unprofessionell.

Ich diskutiere gern, auch wenn man unterschiedlicher Meinung ist und es ist mir auch egal, wenn du bei deinem Standpunkt bleibst (so wie ich bei meinem bleibe). Sachlich richtig sollte es aber in jedem Fall bleiben, denn Wortverdreher mag keiner.

Außerdem kannst du alles auf Zeit hinausreden, das ändert aber nichts an dem Vorteil.
Fiktive Situation: Spieler A kauft im Itemshop eine Waffe mit 100 Schaden und Spieler B hat nur eine Waffe mit 500 Schaden, da er keinen Itemshop nutzt. Nun ist wohl der einzige Vorteil von Spieler A, dass er Mobs schneller verkloppen kann und damit einen Zeitvorteil hat. Spieler B braucht halt länger - na und?

Itemshop bringt neben der Variable Zeit auch noch die Variable Euro mit in das Sammel- und Verbesserungskonzept eines MMOs. Der Unterschied zu Abo-MMOs ist, dass dort Zeit die einzige Variable bleibt, da die Kosten eben fix sind. Wenn du das partout leugnen oder nicht verstehen willst ist das in Ordnung für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (12. Mai 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Fiktive Situation: Spieler A kauft im Itemshop eine Waffe mit *1000* Schaden und Spieler B hat nur eine Waffe mit 500 Schaden, da er keinen Itemshop nutzt.


fix'd


----------



## Fusie (12. Mai 2009)

Es gibt keine Waffen im IS, wenn man schon über ein Spiel meckert sollte man sich an das halten was auch wirklich gegeben ist.

In RoM kannst du auf 50/50 spielen ohne einen Diamanten investieren zu müssen, beweise mal das Gegenteil.
In RoM kannst du alle Instanzen besuchen ohne einen Diamanten investieren zu müssen, auch hier, beweisen das man es nicht kann.
In RoM kannst du dir unterschiedliche Sets erspielen ohne einen Diamanten investieren zu müssen, dito, beweise das man es nicht kann.

Das Gleiche kannst du auf alle anderen MMOs beziehen, du kannst auf das maximale Level spielen, du kannst die Instanzen besuchen, du kannst dir deine Sets erspielen - welchen Weg du dahin nimmst liegt alleine bei dir.

Das verzweifelte haltlose "Argumente" bei den Haaren herbei zu ziehen überlasse ich gerne dir. Es wurde schon mehrfach von anderen aktiven Spielern bewiesen das man nach "oben mitspielen" und auch RoM "weiter spielen" kann ohne Diamanten.

Zitat "..._du bist auf jeden Fall nicht die Art von Spieler, welche das finanzielle Überleben von RoM sichert_..." sagt wohl klar aus, wer keine Diamanten kauft ist auch Schuld wenn RoM den Bach runter geht.
Natürlich kannst du nun wieder versuchen dich da raus zu winden, aber ändert nichts an dieser Unterstellung.

Ich wette 1:10 das, wenn ich nun sage das ich mir einige Diamanten zugelegt habe um den Entwickler zu unterstützen, daraus gleich etwas gedreht wird, das in die Richtung zielt, das man RoM nicht ohne Diamanten spielen kann...

RoM wird als faires F2P angeboten in dem man zeitliche Nachteile gegenüber den IS Spielern hat, wie hoch diese sind kann jeder selbst entscheiden.
Das wird auch von einigen, die das Spiel entweder länger gespielt haben, oder es noch immer aktiv spielen, so bestätigt.

Man kann über die Grafik meckern, man kann über den Sound sich aufregen, man kann sicher auch die Gegner nicht besonders finden oder die Quests ohne sie zu lesen gleich als langweilig abstempeln.
Das steht jedem frei, ist eben Geschmackssache, ebenso wie ich die gleichen Beschwerden bei anderen MMOs anbringen kann.

Nur wenn es auf den IS geht sollte man wohl soviel Fairness walten lassen, um sich einzugestehen das man das Spiel auch ohne diesen bewältigen kann.
Wer das nicht kann, sein Bier, nur sollte er nicht erwarten das dann aktive RoM Spieler sich auf den Rücken rollen und totes Hundchen spielen wenn so ein Quark abgelassen wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacky94 (12. Mai 2009)

kleiner tippholt euch gegenstände die selten sind und bk die im ah oder wenn ihr viel geld habt dann taucht die egen dias oder ihr geht mühle und macht die so oft bis ihr bei kage(oder wie der typ vor der mühle heißt) und holt euch dort rezepte und dann erstellt ihr die sachen da gibts auch einiges das höhste was ich bis jetzt geshen habe war dier helm rs für 50 dias


----------



## Pyrodimi (12. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ich spiel seit 3 monaten kein mmorpg mehr. unter meinen gespielten mmos befindet sich zwar auch WOW , aber mein all time favorit war/ist guildwars. das einzig ware f2p spiel. leider hörte nach nightfall die contenterweiterung auf, weshalb ich mit dem aktiven spielen dort aufhörte. nun wart ich auf lego universe und auf guildwars2



is ja intressant du zockst keine MMOs mehr, du hast also kein RoM gespielt..und gibst hier den Fachmann in 
Sachen RoMDialogie....Dr.Dr.Med.Dipl.OhneDiasgehtnix..
Um es auf Deutsch zu sagen, du sprichst weder aus Erfahrung noch aus praktischem Wissen.....
Dazu gibt es einen Fachbegriff: Forentroll

Ausserdem ist es wie Fusie sagt, und wie ich es schon oft gesagt hab..das Game ist ohne Dias genausso zu schaffen, es ist sogar nicht sehr viel anders zu schaffen als mit Hilfe von Dias...
Ihr geht immer nur mit der Bezeichnung "das maximalste" erreichen auf irgendwelche Grade und Werte..
Unter das "Maximale" in einen Speil erreichen, verstehe ich aber das ich alles sehe, alles schaffe.
Ihr bezieht euch jetzt aber nur rein auf einen NICHT Notwendigen Schwanzvergleich.
Wer glaubt ohne G10 nicht den Contest zu schaffen oder ohne G5.700.235 kein PvP machen zu können...
tut mir echt leid....
Geht es jetzt darum das man das Spiel spielen kann oder geht es schlussendlich nur darum sich beim Loginfenster daran aufzugeilen weil man total übertriebenes und (zumindest in der eigenen Fantasie) bei den Mitspielern Neid hervorrufendes Equip hat?


----------



## Fusie (12. Mai 2009)

Na wenn es darum ginge, dann würden doch einige hier schon vor schierer Verzweiflung der Argumentslosigkeit sich die Haare raufen... aber wirst schon merken, darauf wird man nicht eingehen.

Denn dann könnte man vielleich sagen, die einen haben eben mehr Zeit, die anderen mehr Geld und die dritten vielleicht von beidem zuviel.
-Wer mehr Zeit hat, besorgt sich seine Sachen über die Phiriusmarken und erspielt sich nebenher durch z.B. Rohstoffe der gehobeneren Güte oder besondere Gegenstände einfach ein paar zusätzliche Diamanten und setzt diese im IS gegen Reittier oder sonstigen Unsinn um.
-Wer mehr Geld hat, kauft sich eben alles und steht dann eben schneller "fertig" rum oder farmt sich dann eben schneller noch weitere Gegenstände.
-Wer von beidem zuviel hat, baut sich eben seinen Extremling mit 1000% mehr Schaden - sollte wohl theoretisch machbar sein, ob es einer mal soweit treibt... only time can tell.

Aber wie geschrieben, darum geht es ja einigen hier nicht, sondern einfach nur darum, zu "beweisen" das man ohne den IS RoM weder "weiter" noch "oben" noch "spielen" kann oder vielleicht eher darf.


----------



## Pente (13. Mai 2009)

Bitte bleibt freundlich und haltet euch an unsere *Forenregeln* sowie die *Netiquette*!


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

@pyro
meine argumente stammen wie erwähnt nicht von mir sondern aus dem offiziellen rom-forum von einem lvl 50 spieler.
von dort sind alle rechnungen und erfahrungsberichte die ich gepostet habe. du kannst genr in den entsprechenden thread gehen(der mit dem subjektiven fazit). dort hab eich jeweils die quelle angegeben und as zitierte in einen codetag gepackt damit jeder weis, das ist nicht meine kompetenzlose meinung, sondern die von erfahrenen rom-spielern  die teilweise rom auch gerne trotzdem spielen. und ich sage auch seit anfang an das es mir nur  darum geht wie werbung für rom gemacht wird. man lese auch ruhig olniggs kolummne bezüglich rom un dseine fabel über die geschehnisse wie frogster auf selbige reagierte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pyrodimi (13. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> @pyro
> meine argumente stammen wie erwähnt nicht von mir sondern aus dem offiziellen rom-forum von einem lvl 50 spieler.
> von dort sind alle rechnungen und erfahrungsberichte die ich gepostet habe. du kannst genr in den entsprechenden thread gehen(der mit dem subjektiven fazit). dort hab eich jeweils die quelle angegeben und as zitierte in einen codetag gepackt damit jeder weis, das ist nicht meine kompetenzlose meinung, sondern die von erfahrenen rom-spielern  die teilweise rom auch gerne trotzdem spielen. und ich sage auch seit anfang an das es mir nur  darum geht wie werbung für rom gemacht wird. man lese auch ruhig olniggs kolummne bezüglich rom un dseine fabel über die geschehnisse wie frogster auf selbige reagierte
> 
> ...



Ach ja, und von dem hören-sagen EINES RoM-Spielers, der vlt selbst nicht instande war, ohne Itemshop zu überleben, oder aufgrund einer aufgestelten Theorie nimmst du die Weisheit als ich betone NICHT RoM Spielers,
uns vorzurechnen, wies im Spiel läuft...
Das ist, auch wenn du es von EINEM Spieler gehört hast, nicht kompetent, und deswegen auch keiner weiteren Diskussion mit dir würdig.
Ich würde mal eher vorschlagen du spielst es selbst auf 50, stellst dir selbst mal G4/5 Items her und redest dann wieder mit uns hier weiter?
Ich hab gehört das rein theoretisch der Teilchenbeschleuniger in der Schweiz ein schwarzes Loch erzeugen könnte, da ich das von einem in meinen Augen kompetenten Theoretiker habe, werd ich mich jetzt in die Wissenschaftsgremien begeben und dort darüber diskutieren....
Jedenfalls kenne ich jetzt deinen Beruf, du musst Politiker sein oder? Keine Ahnung von was, nur alles mal wo gehört und Killerspiele verbieten....


----------



## mvposse (13. Mai 2009)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Ach ja, und von dem hören-sagen EINES RoM-Spielers, der vlt selbst nicht instande war, ohne Itemshop zu überleben, oder aufgrund einer aufgestelten Theorie nimmst du die Weisheit als ich betone NICHT RoM Spielers,
> uns vorzurechnen, wies im Spiel läuft...
> Das ist, auch wenn du es von EINEM Spieler gehört hast, nicht kompetent, und deswegen auch keiner weiteren Diskussion mit dir würdig.
> Ich würde mal eher vorschlagen du spielst es selbst auf 50, stellst dir selbst mal G4/5 Items her und redest dann wieder mit uns hier weiter?
> ...


genau und den ROM gott gibt es auch


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

pyrodimi, von meiner seite aus war das auch nie eine diskussion, denn eine diskussion bedingt ein streitbares thema. die zahlen sind fakt egal von wem sie gerechnet wurden. deswegen brauch ich darüber auch nicht diskutieren. du kannst einzig versuchen einen fehler in der rechnung zu finden und wenn du einen hast, dann kannst du gerne sagen das ich bzw. der andere rom spieler unrecht hat.
der unterschied zwischen uns beiden ist, dass ich fakten von beiden seiten anhöre  um somit meine argumentation vorbeugend zu konstruieren und es scheint auch zu wirken. man sieht es z.b. an dir. du kannst eben nichtd as zahlenbeispiel widerlegen, also gehst du auf die persönliche ebene. das letzte refugium eines geschlagenen kontrahenten in einer debatte.
bevor du das nächste mal hals über kopf in eine diskussion springst, empfehle ichd as schreiben von mehreren Erörterungen und sie von deinem Deutschlehrer korrigieren zu lassen. so lernst du gleiche die verwendung von sachlichen form,ulierungen und den umgang mit gegenargumenten, sowie die kritische betrachtung eigener argumente.


----------



## behdahh (13. Mai 2009)

Also ich spiele seit der open Beta RoM - hab leider nicht allzuviel Zeit zum Spielen, bin aber bis jetzt (lvl 30/21) sehr gut ohne Bargeld klargekommen. Ich habe schon einige "kostenlose" MMOGs gespielt und finde RoM ist eindeutig das beste, weil man mit etwas Geduld auch alles erreichen kann, was man im Cash-shop oder im AH auch für teures Geld kaufen muß. Und es erhöht sogar meinen Spielspaß wenn ich mit vorhandenen Ressourcen ein bisschen taktieren muß (zb. Stauraum ausmisten). Ein Mount für 2 Stunden ist auch gegen Gold zu haben und kostet verschwindend wenig. Wichtige CashShop-Items kann man auch gegen Phiriusmarken tauschen und das finde ich gut so - man kann richtig auf ein Ziel hinarbeiten und wenn man täglich seine Quests erledigt bekommt man dann nette Items bzw. Upgrade-Steine usw. Und mit den Dias im AH sehe ich das äußerst positiv: dies ist für mich als nicht-Geld-Spieler eine interessante Möglichkeit an Dias heranzukommen. Wenn ich dann selbst gepimpte Items für ein paar dias losbekomme so ist das auch ein Erfolgserlebnis und erhöht wiederum den Spielspaß. Wenn ich genug Dias beisammen habe kann ich mir dann zB. ein permanentes Mount kaufen und *wirklich* drauf stolz sein, weil ich es mir erarbeitet habe und nicht einfach die Kreditkarte gezückt habe.
An all die Nörgler: versucht Euch mal vorzunehmen KEIN Geld auszugeben - ihr werdet sehen, daß Ihr mehr Spaß an Euren Errungenschaften habt als mit der herumpralerei mit "gekauften" Ausrüstungen. Wenn ich mir ein AH-Item nicht leisten kann muß ich es mir eben erarbeiten, und damit Basta.
lg,
Behdahh


----------



## Yiraja (13. Mai 2009)

rom is definitv das beste f2p mmo soviel steht scho ma fest^^, itemshop muss nich genutzt werden das liegt im eigenen ermessen.
Also rom anfangen oder einfach weiter spielen ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pyrodimi (13. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> pyrodimi, von meiner seite aus war das auch nie eine diskussion, denn eine diskussion bedingt ein streitbares thema. die zahlen sind fakt egal von wem sie gerechnet wurden. deswegen brauch ich darüber auch nicht diskutieren. du kannst einzig versuchen einen fehler in der rechnung zu finden und wenn du einen hast, dann kannst du gerne sagen das ich bzw. der andere rom spieler unrecht hat.
> der unterschied zwischen uns beiden ist, dass ich fakten von beiden seiten anhöre  um somit meine argumentation vorbeugend zu konstruieren und es scheint auch zu wirken. man sieht es z.b. an dir. du kannst eben nichtd as zahlenbeispiel widerlegen, also gehst du auf die persönliche ebene. das letzte refugium eines geschlagenen kontrahenten in einer debatte.
> bevor du das nächste mal hals über kopf in eine diskussion springst, empfehle ichd as schreiben von mehreren Erörterungen und sie von deinem Deutschlehrer korrigieren zu lassen. so lernst du gleiche die verwendung von sachlichen form,ulierungen und den umgang mit gegenargumenten, sowie die kritische betrachtung eigener argumente.



Du scheinst eines zu vergessen, was? Ein Bsp ist ein Bsp, Theorie ist Theorie, aber Praxis ist Praxis.
Ich SPIELE RoM, ich lebe die Praxis - Du spielst KEIN RoM du lebst in der Theorie die nicht aber absolut nichts mit der Praxis zu tun hat. Und von daher steigt dir da auch kein RoM-Spieler ein.
Was uns intressiert sind nicht irgendwelche an den HAaren herbeigezogenen Zahlenspiele, sondern tatsächlich vorhandene Fakten aus der Praxis. Wenn ich zahlenspiele will, geh ich wieder WoW zocken und lasse mir ausrechenn welche Werte / Rota / Latenz ich brauch um maximalste DPS zu fahren....
Und das hat auch mit der Praxis dann auch nix mehr am Hut....


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

Na dann sag mir doch, wo die von mir aufgeführte Rechnung an der Praxis vorbei geht.
Nur weil das eine theoretische Rechnung ist, bedeutet es nicht ,dass die Praxis anders sein muss.
Ich hätte nicht mal etwas dagegen ,wenn du mir die Rechnung widerlegst, dann hätte ich auch wieder mal eine geistige Herausforderung.
Aber im Moment kommt von dir nichts außer inhaltlose Phrasen.


----------



## OldboyX (13. Mai 2009)

> Aber wie geschrieben, darum geht es ja einigen hier nicht, sondern einfach nur darum, zu "beweisen" das man ohne den IS RoM weder "weiter" noch "oben" noch "spielen" kann oder vielleicht eher darf.



Hmm mir geht es nur darum und ich habe immer nur das behauptet. Zu keiner Zeit habe ich behauptet, man müsse Diamanten kaufen um RoM überhaupt zu spielen.

Wenigstens sind wir uns einig, dass man in RoM sowohl mit Zeit als auch mit Geld "weiterkommt". Und die einzige Behauptung die ich tätige ist, dass man "am besten" weiterkommt, wenn man "beides" (Überraschung) investiert. Ergo du wirst wenn du nur Zeit investierst mit Spielern die sowohl Zeit als auch Geld haben nicht mithalten können (und ja - diese Spieler gibt es). Was aber natürlich nicht bedeutet ( auch hier wiederhole ich mich), dass das Spiel damit automatisch keinen Spaß mehr macht und man gezwungen ist aufzuhören.

Wenn ich nun aber ein Abo-MMO spiele, so kommt man nur mit Zeit weiter, denn Geld ist eine Konstante für alle. Wobei ich selbst hier nicht abstreite, dass manche Leute zu (vom Spielbetreiber als illegal angesehene ) Methoden greifen um trotzdem über zusätzliches Geld Vorteile im Spiel zu erlangen. Ob dies nun aber vom Betreiber ins Spiel integriert wurde (siehe Itemshop) oder ob der Vertreiber versucht (niemand hier ist so naiv zu glauben, dass jeder der Gold oder pwrlvling kauft usw. zu 100% gebannt wird) dies zu unterbinden ist ein grundlegender Unterschied für mich.


----------



## Fusie (13. Mai 2009)

Wie ernst es z.B. Blizzard "versucht" sehe ich in WoW, Goldwerbung im Sekundentakt in fast jeder Stadt, Jägerbots die fleißig ihre Runden drehen in den bekannten Gebieten, Käufer werden nicht wirklich gebannt, sondern vielleicht mal verwarnt...
Nehmen wir dann noch die Angebote von manchen "Topp" Gilden, die Raidplätze gegen BARGELD verhökern, bleibt unterm Strich auch nur noch, wer genug Geld hat kann sich alles leisten...

Nochmals zu G10, wie schon geschrieben, es gibt zur Zeit wohl keine solche Gegenstände auf den Servern, und auch wenn da wohl ein Gerücht kursiert das es sie geben soll, so wurden sie bisher wohl *NICHT* mit dem IS erzeugt, sondern durch *TWINKS*.
Genau das dürfte wohl dann auch keine Grundlage mehr für eine Argumentation "IS Spieler bauen sich Superwaffen, 'normale' Spieler haben das Nachsehen" mehr sein.

Daher nochmals die Frage, muss man sich wirklich Gedanken um ein in der Praxis nicht wirklich existentes "IS" Problem machen, oder wäre es nicht eher angebracht in der Richtung zu überlegen was los ist, wenn die ersten G20... G30... G40 Waffen auftauchen?

Man stelle sich da nur mal einen Magier/X mit einem solchen 2H-Stab vor, wenn da noch +6 und +20% durch den Hammer drauf sind... oder Schurken/X mit 2 solcher 1H-Waffen...

Das Wettrüsten ist sicher im vollen Gange, und ob der IS dabei wirklich eine tragende Rolle spiel, wage ich doch mal anzuzweifeln.

Im Moment sieht es eher danach aus, wer kann die meisten Twinks in kürzester Zeit erstellen und ausnutzen.

Und da möchte ich noch einen anderen Gedanken in den Raum werfen... ich sage nur "Multiboxer" und 5+ Twinks pro Stunde.
Bevor einer rum kreischt, das gibt es nicht... mir sind in Reifort schon die ersten Gruppen mit Rittern begegnet, die einer nach dem anderen zum Tagesquestbrett bewegt wurden um dort Quests anzunehmen... denkt mal in der Richtung weiter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pyrodimi (13. Mai 2009)

Fusie, überfordere die armen nicht und bitte bitte..lass das Multiboxinggeheimniss, geheimniss sein...
Is ja in RoM auch wesentlich einfacher, da kostet es mich nix wenn ich 5Accs aufmache (Gibts ja auch in WoW aber was das wieder an schweinegeld kostet jaja).
N Freund von mir arbeitet zurzeit auf 2Rechnern und einen Lappi mit 10Accs.
10x100=1000Münzen, Zeitaufwand 10-20min 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich dann noch die 4Twinks auf jeden Account hernehme macht das 5000Münzen in ca 1std
Nachteil ist halt das er auch viel mehr Zeit braucht, den er farmt gleich wenn alle Quests abgegeben sind und er keien mehr annehmen kann für den nächsten Tag die Questitems, da gehen halt dann n paar stunden drauf.

Finde ich allerdings übertrieben, ich spiele aus Spaß und mir reicht das was ich mit meinen CHar erreiche, ich hab trotz der Tatsache das ich keine Twinks nutze und auch keien Fusi ausn Shop kauf keinerlei Probleme das Spiel zu geniessen und hab auch nicht das Gefühl das ich es brauche um wirklich alles mitanzugehen.

Für mich bleibt das ganze ne Hirnrissige Schwanzvergleichsrechnung ohne Bestand und realitätsnähe, hat was von WoW Angebersuchtis


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

Pyrodimi, geht es dir so an die Nieren das du die Rechnung nicht aushebeln kannst , dass du immer wieder auf die persönliche Ebene abrutscht?
Mich belustigt es im übrigen dich mit bestimmter Gelassenheit immer wieder auf 180 zu bringen.


----------



## derechtesaroman (13. Mai 2009)

Pleasureman schrieb:


> Nun ich möchte eure meinungen wissen über folgendes problem.
> 
> ich spiele seit einer zeit Runes of Magic (ROM)
> 
> ...



Aufhören würde ich nicht vieleicht sieht Frogster ja noch ein das es ein riesen fehler war ingame items über das AH mit dias handeln zu lassen.Sollten nur noch den Tausch Gold - Dias und Dias - Gold zulassen


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

derechtesaroman schrieb:


> Aufhören würde ich nicht vieleicht sieht Frogster ja noch ein das es ein riesen fehler war ingame items über das AH mit dias handeln zu lassen.Sollten nur noch den Tausch Gold - Dias und Dias - Gold zulassen


drauf verlassen würd ich mich nicht, schließlich dürfte frogster so einen erhöhten absatz von diamanten haben.


----------



## behdahh (13. Mai 2009)

derechtesaroman schrieb:


> Aufhören würde ich nicht vieleicht sieht Frogster ja noch ein das es ein riesen fehler war ingame items über das AH mit dias handeln zu lassen.Sollten nur noch den Tausch Gold - Dias und Dias - Gold zulassen



Vielleicht solte man mal anmerken daß die wiedereinführung der Dias im AH auf ausdrückliche Bitte der Community geschehen ist. Sieh dir die unzähligen Jammerthreads dazu an. Denn: Ja es gibt Spieler die in Dias investieren und die wollen auch bevorzugt behandelt werden - finde ich OK, weil sie ja den Erhalt des Spiels garantieren. Und wie schon erwähnt bietet die Wiedereinführung der Dias im AH für nicht-Geld-Spieler wie mich die Möglichkeit auch ohne Bares mal an Dias zu kommen, wenn man sich mal was Besonderes aus dem CS leisten möchte.


----------



## Fusie (13. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Pyrodimi, geht es dir so an die Nieren das du die Rechnung nicht aushebeln kannst , dass du immer wieder auf die persönliche Ebene abrutscht?



Ist dir irgendwie entgangen das die "Rechnung" schon lange ausgehebelt wurde?

Fakt dürfte sein, die Mehrheit wird nicht über G8 rüber graden, da der Aufwand und die Kosten zu keinem Verhältnis stehen zum wirklichen Nutzen.

Fakt dürfte auch sein, sofern es wirklich G10 Waffen gibt, wurden diese mit Twinks erstellt, also eigentlich genau nach jenem Muster was ja die Rechenkünstler als "unrealistisch" um es mal freundlich zu formulieren abgetan haben.

Fakt ist sicherlich auch, wenn noch mehr Spieler auf Multiboxen zurück greifen dürfte G10 nicht mehr lange als "obere" Grenze gelten, wie geschrieben, rechne doch mal auf G20 rauf und stell dir dann den Schaden vor.

Alles ohne IS, und nun? Was willst du nun aufrechnen? Abgesehen davon das die eine zeitliche Rechnung von X Jahren auf wenige Monate schrumpft sobald man sich Twinks baut - was ja auch viele Spieler auch so machen.

Und wie so oft, es gibt *nichts*... *nichts*... nichts... was man nicht auch *selbst* sich beschaffen kann, ohne auf das AH zurück zu greifen.

Wie wäre es denn damit mal dieses Argument endlich mit in die "Rechnung" auf zu nehmen?

Hier lese ich einfach nur "Mimimi, ich kann mir _nichts_ mehr leisten, ich muss mich nun _selbst_ um Rohstoffe oder Gegenstände kümmern, buhuhu, Frogster macht was, schließlich bezahle ich monatlich... mist... aber trotzdem MIMIMI!"

Ich bekomme X oder Y nicht gegen Gold oder seinen akzeptablen Preis im AH? OK, suche ich es mir eben selbst.

Fusionssteine, manche kaufen zum höheren graden die billigen für 2000g pro Stück, beim leveln - ja das mache ich wirklich - suche ich mir immer mal wieder 3 mit nützlichen und vor allem gleichen Werten und ziehe dazu noch Int./Weis. +13 oder +17 mit drauf um dies dann auf z.B. ungebundene Ringe oder Rüstungen oder Waffen zu drücken.
Dazu noch ein oder zwei Stufen aufwerten und ich habe Sachen die mich über eine ganze Weile begleiten, wozu dann noch für überteuerte blaue Sachen mit weniger Stats Diamanten im AH zahlen?

Sofern sich jeder mal ein wenige Gedanken darum macht bleiben die Leute auch auf ihren Mist hocken und die Preise sinken bzw. werden wieder zu normalen Goldpreisen.

Beste Beispiel Diamanten, von 5000g pro Stück auf 50000g und inzwischen wieder runter auf 30000g.

Nebenbei, selbst schon MB Spieler gesehen, hier schreiben - ausser Pyrodimi - auch einige davon, also so abwegig dürfte es nicht sein das man bald G10+ zu Gesicht bekommen könnte - und das ohne IS Nutzung.


----------



## mvposse (13. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Pyrodimi, geht es dir so an die Nieren das du die Rechnung nicht aushebeln kannst , dass du immer wieder auf die persönliche Ebene abrutscht?
> Mich belustigt es im übrigen dich mit bestimmter Gelassenheit immer wieder auf 180 zu bringen.


du sprichst mir aus der sele
der hebt das spiel so im himmel das ich denke er spielt garnicht liest nur forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nascalos (13. Mai 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach  ist es Absoulutes Müll Spiel. 

Alles eigentlich in Ordnung aber warum diese realgeldkauf items. 

Ja mann kann sich es auch anderweitig holen aber warum? Damit dann so ein möchtegern casual kommt und sagt ! HAAA! da gugstu
und ich musste paar stunden dumm rum zocken.

Und wenn se überleben wollen wie ihr sagt sollen se das ganze reallife geld for items rausnehmen und 5 Euro im Monat verlangen.
Denn wenn es euch so Super gefällt dann könnt ihr auch 5 euro zahlen und somit kann sich keiner mistige vorteile für geld schaffen. 




Oh mann kuck ma frau ich hab heut für das geld ne waffe gekauft ololol


----------



## Pyrodimi (13. Mai 2009)

mvposse schrieb:


> du sprichst mir aus der sele
> der hebt das spiel so im himmel das ich denke er spielt garnicht liest nur forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



2Monitore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Zungezeigt* auf einen Spiele ich auf dem andren lach ich über den Blödsinn den manche hier verzapfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusie (13. Mai 2009)

Tja, das dürfte der Unterschied zum WoW Kindergarten, dem du wohl entsprungen bist, sein. In RoM ist es vielen ziemlich schnuppe was der andere nun hat.
Hier funktioniert auch das Briefkasten oder NPC blockieren um Aufmerksamkeit zu erhaschen nicht so toll, denn mit einem Shift+Klick kommt man trotzdem ran.

Andere kaufen in WoW Gold oder Raidplätze gegen Bargeld, da wird auch nicht viel gegen gemacht, was war noch die Reaktion auf SpamSentry von Blizzard... ach ja, irgendeine Deaktivierung damit man die armen GMs nicht mehr mit diesen unnötigen Meldungen über Goldspamer belästigt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nebenbei sollte es wohl angekommen sein, man kann keine Gegenstände wie Rüstungen oder Waffen gegen Bargeld im IS kaufen, und das meiste andere Zeug bekommt man auch gegen Ingame Währung.

F: Warum man immer wieder das Selbe hier wiederholen muss?
A: Na weil sich immer wieder Kleine hier her verirren und immer wieder den selben Unsinn ablassen...


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

Fusie schrieb:


> F: Warum man immer wieder das Selbe hier wiederholen muss?
> A: Na weil sich immer wieder Kleine hier her verirren und immer wieder den selben Unsinn ablassen...


können wir doch nichts dafür wenn deine Kindergartenbetreuer nicht aufpassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s an alle anderen ROM interessierten: man möge mir das eben gezeigte Niveau verzeihen. ich hab nichts gegen euer spiel, aber Fusie und Pyro sind das was man bei anderen Spielen wohl "hardcore fanboys" nennt. die angesprochene Rechnung findet sich wie gesagt im "subjektiven fazit thread". ein rechenfehler konnte noch nicht aufgezeigt werden seitens Fusi und Pyro, dennoch soll sie flasch sein....


----------



## Fusie (13. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> können wir doch nichts dafür wenn deine Kindergartenbetreuer nicht aufpassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tja, ich sag denen schon immer, lasst die Kleinen nicht an die Rechner, das gibt nur Ärger und die machen nur Unsinn, aber deswegen gleich neue Betreuer suchen, na so hart will ich auch wieder nicht sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie oft eigentlich noch, die Rechnung wurde schon mehrfach inzwischen widersprochen. Zum einen es gibt wohl niemanden der über den IS seine Waffe so weit gradet, es wurde schon mehrfach darauf hingewiesen das viele den Weg über die Twinks nehmen.
Zum anderen zeigt sich doch auf den PvE Servern zumindest eine ganze andere Herangehensweise, da sieht man kaum aktive Raidspieler die mit G7+ rum laufen und selbst das zeigt sich schnell als ebenso über Twinks hoch gegradet.

*TWINKEN KANN JEDER OHNE GELD ZU BEZAHLEN!*

Die Rechnung bleibt bestehen, nur leider nicht mehr auf der Haben Seite der RoM "Hardcore Hater", also deine Wenigkeit und Konsorten müssen sich da wohl etwas anderes nun einfallen lassen.

Ebenso verkürzt sich damit auch die Jahre Rechnung auf einige Monate oder eben Wochen, aber da kommt ja auch keine vernünftige Antwort drauf.

Oder ist irgendwer mal auf meine Auflistung, bezüglich der Änderungen am Phiriusmarken-Shop und das man dort inzwischen fast alles kaufen kann, was man auch gegen Diamanten bekommt, eingegangen?
Nein.
Es gibt sogar inzwischen diese Megaphone für den Global World Chat gegen Marken dort drin, aber das will ja auch niemand lesen oder wahr haben...


----------



## Pyrodimi (13. Mai 2009)

Fusie das musst du verstehen....dann könnte man ja keine Halbwahrheiten mehr erzählen ohne selbst praktisches Wissen zu besitzen.
Alles was Fusie und ich hier versuchen ist klarzustellen das Theorie und Praxis verschiedene Paar Schuhe sind.
Wir spielen das Spiel, wir beschäftigen uns damit.
Andre hingegen verbreiten hier hingegen nur Hörensagen und bestehen darauf recht zu haben...
Wir sind weder Hardcorefanboys noch uneinsichtig, uns nervt lediglich die Tatsache das Sachen hier hingestellt werden, die weder der Praxis noch dne Tatsachen entsprechen, von Leuten die, und ich betone das mal *NICHTMAL SELBST RoM SPIELEN!!!*

Und wenn du den Fehler in deiner Rechnung wissen willst, ist das natürlich auch kein Problem...der entscheidente und vergessene Faktor heisst....
*Trommelwirbel* DADA: GLÜCK!?
Aber woher willst du Vollprofi und Mathegenie das auch wissen wenn du niemals selbst RoM gespielt hast und somit noch nie auch nur ein einziges Item aufgewertet hast?


----------



## mvposse (13. Mai 2009)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> 2Monitore
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


zwei stück gleich? wow hammer


----------



## Yiraja (13. Mai 2009)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> ...uns nervt lediglich die Tatsache das Sachen hier hingestellt werden, die weder der Praxis noch dne Tatsachen entsprechen, von Leuten die, und ich betone das mal *NICHTMAL SELBST RoM SPIELEN!!!*



du sagst es einer lässt sein subjektives fazit vom stapel un der ganze rest springt direkt mit auf die welle, kein peil von nix aber einfach ma irgendwat sinnloses labern un posts sammeln ...

rom is definitv genial! ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

Glück? Als Faktor in einer mathematischen Formel? Mit deiner Mathematikzensur kann es ja nicht weit her sein, aber das hab ich eh nicht erwartet.
Im übrigen kannst du die Variablen austauschen, heißt du kannst gern auch eine Wahrscheinlichkeit von 100% annehmen, das es gleich beim ersten mal klappt. Dem ROM-Spieler der es ausgerechnet hat erschien das aber wohl nicht Realitätsnah. Huch, war mangelnde Realitätsnähe nicht dein Argument? Egal, kannst mir ja per PM ,oder hier falls es dir nicht peinlich ist, schreiben wie lang du letztendlich gebraucht hast.

p.s Was ist eigentlich dein Argument wenn ich dein Glück durch Pech aus der Formel komplett rausnehme?


----------



## Pyrodimi (13. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Glück? Als Faktor in einer mathematischen Formel? Mit deiner Mathematikzensur kann es ja nicht weit her sein, aber das hab ich eh nicht erwartet.
> Im übrigen kannst du die Variablen austauschen, heißt du kannst gern auch eine Wahrscheinlichkeit von 100% annehmen, das es gleich beim ersten mal klappt. Dem ROM-Spieler der es ausgerechnet hat erschien das aber wohl nicht Realitätsnah. Huch, war mangelnde Realitätsnähe nicht dein Argument? Egal, kannst mir ja per PM ,oder hier falls es dir nicht peinlich ist, schreiben wie lang du letztendlich gebraucht hast.
> 
> p.s Was ist eigentlich dein Argument wenn ich dein Glück durch Pech aus der Formel komplett rausnehme?



Wie wärs einfach wenn du es selbst mal versuchst, und dich auf EIGENE Erfahrungen stützt als auf die eines fremden?
Vlt. stellst du dann auch mit entsetzen fest das deine in den Himmel gelobte Rechnung nicht aufgeht?
Wie wärs wenn du das ganze selbst mal in der Praxis ausprobierst und dann das ganze nochmal hier diskutierst?
Ich finde es schon ziemlich dreist wenn ein nicht RoM Spieler RoM-Spieler belehren will...
Hast du das ganze mal auch überprüft, selbst getestet und verglichen?
Nein oder? Was diskutierst du dann hier mit? Das einzige was du machst ist hier Unruhe zu stiften? Geilst du dich daran auf? Geht dir da geistig einer ab?
Geh in die Politik da bist du bestens aufgehoben, die quaseln auch alles nach was irgendein Spinner verzapft um damit Aufmerksamkei zu heischen.....
Sry die Ausdrucksweise, aber es ist absolut lächerlich das so ein unefahrener Typ ohne praktische Erfahrung hier sowas verfechtet.....

EDIT: Im übrigen bin drauf und drann dich mal zu melden, weil das was du hier abziehst absolut lächerlich ist, 
Bitte zieh dir den Clienten, erstelle dir einen Account, spiele es selbst und diskutiere dann aus eigener Erfahrung mit, oder lass uns hier mit deinem Kreuzzug in Frieden.


----------



## wildrazor09 (13. Mai 2009)

Wenn man was gutes will ist WoW da der fall..


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

Pyrodimi, ich weis überhaupt nicht worüber du dich so aufregst? Dir gefällt die Rechnung nicht? Dann widerleg sie vernünftig und schwing keine Phrasen wie "Spiel selbst um Kritik üben zu dürfen". Solch eine Argumentation ist übrigens der Tod jeglicher Kritik an was auch immer.
Im übrigen hatte ich ROM mit Erhalt der Buffed-DvD gleich mal ausprobiert. In Taborea hielt es mich dann doch nur bis lvl 3. Aufgrund dessen erlaube ich mir auch kein persönliches Urteil, dennoch kann ich Fakten und Erfahrungsberichte anderer posten. Zu keinem Zeitpunkt habe ich die wiedergegebenen Erfahrungen als meine ausgegeben. Trotzdem scheinst du eher ein Problem mit mir zu haben als mit dem Geschilderten. Du sagst die Erfahrungen der anderen sind falsch? Warum sollte ich nicht genauso argumentieren und sagen deine Erfahrungen sind falsch?

Was genau denkst du denn was passiert wenn du mich meldest? Wie dir bestimmt aufgefallen ist, wurde Mendooza gebannt . Warum wurde ich nicht gleich mit belangt obwohl ich zum Teil kurz nach ihm gepostet hatte? Ganz einfach. Ich argumentiere sachlich.Letztendlich würde ich mir überlegen ob du mit einer Meldung dir nicht ins eigene Fleisch schneidest und verweise damit auf das Ende von Damokles seines letzten Erfahrungsberichtes.


----------



## jeef (13. Mai 2009)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Wenn man was gutes will ist WoW da der fall..



Sicher nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei RoM kann ich leider noch nicht soviel dazu sagen bin erst lvl15^^ und habe ebend
erst gemerkt was die Diamanten sind ^^

Wie "schlimm" ist das denn?
Also das Verhältnis zwischen
Ich erspiele mir ein Item oder ich kaufe es mir gleich....
sind das die selben oder sind andere UBERitems?
Sry aber bin halt neu hab ka 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ansonsten is das nicht bei allen F2Pgames so das der Shop dominiert?


----------



## Fusie (13. Mai 2009)

Also nur damit ich das nun richtig verstehe, der ganze Zirkus hier dreht sich um das Plussen der Ausrüstung?
Ich will da nochmal genauer nach haken, damit ich nicht gleich umsonst vor lachen vom Stuhl falle, es geht hier wirklich um dieses Plussen mit gegen Gold gekauften Aufwertsteinen?
OK, fassen wir mal fest ins Auge das man alle Aufwertsteine auch gegen Phiriusmarken erhält, die ebenso eine höhere Chance zum Aufwerten haben als die normalen gegen Gold, kippt diese "Rechnung" doch wieder um.

Auf die G10 Geschichte gehst du nicht ein, da die ja auch schon widerlegt wurde, die Spieler nutzen Twinks um sich die Manasteine auf G10 zu schrauben.

Auf die Stabaufwertung gibt es auch keine Reaktion mehr, da auch da klar wurde das die Aufwertung über Twinks lief, dazu muss man sich das Ding nur mal in Ruhe anschauen.

Nehmen wir das Plussen selbst, auch da gilt, Phiriusmarken sammeln und damit ab +1 aufwärts ziehen, +1 bekommt man relativ zügig.

10 Aufwertsteine für Level 50 kosten im Moment 59 Diamanten. 10 Aufwertsteine aus Varanans kosten 10000g. Ein Diamant entspricht ca. 30000g. Nimmt man nun nur die ersten zwei Stufen mit je 5,9 Diamanten, entspräche das abgerundet 330000g also *330* Versuchen um nur auf Stufe 2 zu plussen.
Natürlich ist die Aufwertchance mit den "Goldsteinen" mies, aber will mir hier einer wirklich erzählen das er mit *330* Versuchen nicht auf +2 oder höher kommen kann?

Nun bin ich mal gespannt...


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (13. Mai 2009)

O Mann O mann.... 
 Da wird ja gestritten.

 Ich hab heute mal mit RoM angefangen ist ja ganz nett, aber dazu später mehr.

 Ich spiele/oder habe selber WoW gespielt. Und ich denke es ist/war das beste MMO. Es ist ja auch ein Phänomen was Blizzard damit erreicht hat. Wieviele Spieler Weltweit? Über 3 oder Millionen, oder warens Millarden ? Und allein die Veraufsstarts von BC und WotLK. Ein Wahnsinn echt. WoW hat sicher ein par Vorteile, die sind: Das Spiel existiert schon viel länger, die Community ist größer, es sind mehr Mitarbeiter dahinter als bei den anderen Spielen und, und und....

 Aber es hat sich viel geändert in WoW. Anfangs war WoW eine Fantasy-Welt die Spieler wegen dem Spiel der Welt der Story gekauft haben (hätte ja nie einer Ahnen können was daraus mal werden wird. Ich glaube nicht mal Blizzard hat vor 4 Jahren mit so einen Ausmaß gerechnet). Nach 4 Jahren wurde auch sehr viel daran gearbeitet, und ohne den Erfolg von WoW hätten wir vielleicht erst gar kein HdRO, WAR O., Rom, etc... Die Warcraft Welt ist eine tolle Fantasy Welt, aber was ich an vielen Spielern (leider Gottes) merke is dass sich viele nicht mehr für die Story interessieren. War es früher netter im Handelschannel , lfg und hat man sich mehr fürs Spiel interessiert. Wird jetzt nur noch Equip, Gold, Ehre etc.. gefarmt. Die Gespräche sind Aggressiver geworden als früher. Und es wird irsinnig oft in den Chats gestritten....

 Und auch wenn du in eienr Gilde bist die Ulduar Raidet, da machst du dir teilweise auch einen Erfolgsdruck, willst du ja auch dabei sein. Ich fand das lange irsinnig toll bis auf einmal letzte Woche. Mir das ganze stumpfsinnig, immer wieder das selbe auf die Nerven ging. Ich hab nur noch die Pets aus der Kinderwoche geholt, aber die Hero Inis und der ganze Rest war mir zu fad. Es ist immer nur das selbe....
 Das selbige sagten auch schon ein paar andere WoW-Spieler aus unserer Gilde. Das warum halt viele jetzt noch dabei sind, ist die Community. Man hat sich kennengelernt, und spielt halt in dieser Gildengemeinschaft. Und ich denke das diese Community WoW noch sicher einige Jahre am Leben erhalten wird.

 RoM habe ich damals mal in der Beta angespielt, von der CD die im Buffed Magazin drinnen war. Die Steuerung war sehr gewönungsbedürftig, und es hat mir damals nciht so gut gefallen. Und ich hatte ja neben WoW nie Zeit für ein anderes Online Game. Wenn man schon WoW spielt Equip haben will, Raiden gehen will, und nebenbei noch Beruf und Freundin hat. Da hat kein anderes MMO Platz.

 Jetzt war die CD mit der Vollversion im PCGH Hardeware dabei. Und da mir WoW im Moment eh keinen Spaß macht, dachte ich halt ich spiel es mal an. Gut die Steurung finde ich immer noch Gewöhnungsbedüftig, aber es ist ganz nett. Ich finds grafisch besser als WoW, und es ist eine neue Welt zu entdecken, zu erforschen, all das was es leider in WoW nicht mehr gibt (Ich finds echt schade, dass ich bei Classic noch nicht dabei war....). Es ist was neues, und waren viele Chars da (Wer weis ob da einige Twinks waren...) Es war freundlicher im Zonen Chat. Und es ist eine neue Welt zu entdecken, wie es im End Game aussieht dass weis ich halt noch nicht. Mal sehen wie lange es mich freut. In WoW im Brachlandchat heute ist geähnnente Leere^^ *g* Das ist manchmal echt schade... Ich will WoW auf keinen Fall schlacht reden es ist eines der besten MMo, wenn nicht sogar das Beste. Schade ist machmal was daraus wird.. Das ganze gefarme, und immer dieses Klassen Balancing wegen PvP, und E-Sport das verändert leider sehr viel, ist aber durchs PvP nciht anders möglich. So ist bald eine Klasse wie jede andere...

Wer weis wie RoM noch werden wird.... Und ich bin gespannt wie das F2P System mit einen Itemshop in Europa ankommt in Korea und Japan funktioniert das ja schon, aber da ist ja auch die Einstellung zu Video und Computerspielen eine ganz eine andere als in Europa. Aber ich denke es werden ein paar auch Geld ausgeben, und so viele Server hat RoM in Europa auch nicht zu erhalten.

WAR hörte ich hatte nach dem Start einige Server zusammenlegen müssen. Die haben sich echt übernommen....Ich hab keien Ahnung wie WAR ist, aber das Phänomän WoW nochmal zu erreichen das schafft kein MMO mehr. Ich glaube nciht mal ein WoW 2 würde/wird das schaffen...

Gut jetzt bin ich zu weit vom Thema abgekommen, und hoffe man kann mich bei meiner Grammatik verstehen. RoM kann man auf alle Fälle mal anspielen und mal was neues ausprobieren und da ist es schon ganz nett. Ohne RAID und Equip- Farm Zwang mal. SChön mal die Welt ansehen und alles mal darin entdecken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (13. Mai 2009)

jeef schrieb:


> Sicher nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



 Ich bin gerade mal Lvl 9 und hab mit Diamanten noch gar keine Ahnung, wie schlimm das ist *g*  Ich hab gerade mal die Beruf kennengelernt, und ich wette meien Ausrüstung wird mitn Lvl so meis und schlecht, und hinten nach sein wie damals bei meinen 1.WoW Char^^ *g* Aber ich werde trotzdem nichts im IS kaufen (Jedenfalsl zumindest jetzt noch nicht). 

 Bin mal gepannt wie es noch wird. Ich finds ganz nett.


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

Fusie schrieb:


> Also nur damit ich das nun richtig verstehe, der ganze Zirkus hier dreht sich um das Plussen der Ausrüstung?
> Ich will da nochmal genauer nach haken, damit ich nicht gleich umsonst vor lachen vom Stuhl falle, es geht hier wirklich um dieses Plussen mit gegen Gold gekauften Aufwertsteinen?
> OK, fassen wir mal fest ins Auge das man alle Aufwertsteine auch gegen Phiriusmarken erhält, die ebenso eine höhere Chance zum Aufwerten haben als die normalen gegen Gold, kippt diese "Rechnung" doch wieder um.
> 
> ...


guck dir die rechnung nochmal an, da sind die phiriusmarken ebenfalls aufgelistet. hab zwar keine ahnung welchen stab du meinst, aber du sagst er wurde über twinks aufgewertet. hab ich abgestritten das das geht? nein, ich habe nur gesagt das man mit seiner spielzeit vielleicht was anderes anfangen möchte als ständig twinks auf lvl 10 zu bringen. ich schlag vor du guckst dir die rechnung nochmal an, denn deine argumente flossen da schon ein. auch die rechnung wie viele twinks für g10 benötigt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ fallen angel , darf ich dich bitten die spieler im startgebiet zu fragen ob sie twinks sind und wenn ja der wie vielte? wär dir dankbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mal gucken ob ich aus den zahlend ann was machen kann.


----------



## Fusie (14. Mai 2009)

Fassen wir einmal wieder zusammen, es gibt keine nachweislich existente G10 Gegenstände.
Es ist nicht bewiesen das G10 wirklich das "Maximum" darstellt.
Alle bisher bekannte G7+ Gegenstände wurden über Twinks erstellt, ersichtlich über die Werte.

680 Twinks sind keine "Myriaden" für G10, G9 aufgerundet 240 Twinks, G8 aufgerundet 80 Twinks, G7 aufgerundet 40 Twinks...
Sollte ich Multiboxen... 2-5 Twinks in jede Runde packen... rechne mal selbst aus was dann noch bleibt.

Tagesquests einmal abgeben pro Durchgang ergibt unterm Strich 13 Aufladungen, es wurde schon durch gerechnet das man einige Monate brauch sofern man sich Zeit damit lässt, einige Wochen sofern man etwas Druck macht und wenn sich ein MB Spieler dahinter klemmt... G10 das "Maximum"?

Ich denke nicht...

Theoretisch toll durch gerechnete Geschichte, kann man sich ausdrucken und übers Bett pinnen und Abends vorm Einschlagen drüber kichern, ach die dummen RoM Spieler...
Nur wenn man dann am nächsten Tag aufwacht, sieht die Welt eben ganz anders aus.

Spieler geben einen feuchten Husten auf G10 und bleiben im Schnitt sogar bei G6, und jene die es so weit bringen haben es tatsächlich über die belächelten Twins gemacht.

Tja, so ein Driss aber auch, das sich die Spieler nicht darum schweren, echt sowas aber auch... keiner der sich die Sachen aus dem IS kauft in Sicht... niemand der dafür "jahrelang" Tagesquests buckelt... es werden sich doch tatsächlich Twinks erstellt die auf 10 gebuttert, einmal 10 Tagesquests mitgenommen und anschließend die Manasteine erstellt.

Merkt man übrigens gut daran das in Logar immer welche gibt die gegen ein paar Gold die Tagesquestsgegenstände aufkaufen... und nun frage sich mal einer warum...

Rechne mal rauf auf G100, dann weiter auf G1000 und wenn dir dann nicht etwas auffällt ist dir wirklich nicht mehr zu helfen. Pyro hat es schon etwas aggressiv aber dennoch richtig mal geschrieben, Theorie ist was feines, aber die Praxis zählt.

Aufgrund einer theoretischen Rechnung einem anderen Spieler sagen zu wollen das man weder "oben" noch "weiter" RoM spielen kann ist da schon ziemlich... seltsam.


----------



## Pyrodimi (14. Mai 2009)

Ich glaub ich weiß worauf er rauswill, er will einfach nur sagen das es mitn Diakauf schneller geht.
Was ja auch richtig ist, wer aktiv den Shop nutzt hat ja einen Zeitvorteil, jedoch und das will er nicht annehmen und akzeptieren ist es auch mit mehr zeitlichen auwand (je nach einsatz und Twinks) möglich auf das selbe Ergebniss zu kommen.
Er will einfach nur das wir sagen jeder der Zeit und Twinks nutzt um seine Items upzugraden is saublöd und total bescheuert, weils mit n paar Dias schneller geht..
Er glaubt immer noch die Geschichte das ein Shopuser einen Nichtshopuser haushoch überlegen ist.
Soweit seine Theorie ja stimmt, die Praxis aber so aussieht: Wer RoM spielt und ernsthaft upgraden will, nutzt in der Regel das was er genug hat, die meisten haben halt viel Zeit und Geduld, die twinken und machen alles über Dailys und Gold.
Die andren und das ist die Minderheit machts einfach übern Shop, weils bequemer ist und finanzieren unser Spiel damit, also auch nichts schlechtes.
Und der großteil spielt just for Fun, weils mal was anderes ist und nichts kostet und dennen ist das upgraden lattenklatter, die spielen solang sie Bock haben und zocken dann was andres, was auch nicht schlecht ist, dafür sind ja F2P wie geschaffen.
So Oldboy, und jetzt kommt wieder dein Argument mit dieser an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Rechnung die auf biegen udn brechen stimmen muss, auch wenn sie der Praxis und dem üblichen vorgehen meilenweit an der realität vorbeigeht oder?
Und warum checkst du das nicht? weil du NIEMALS auch nur einen Fuß in RoM gesetzt hast......
Und dich auf etwas versteifst was ein andrer vorgerechent hat, ohne überhaupt in der Praxis zu überprüfen ob das stimmen kann oder irgendwie auch den fakten entspricht....oder auch so gehandhabt wird...
Wärst du Ingenieur würden deine Bauwerke wohl alle beim ersten Mäusekichern zusammenfallen....


----------



## sTereoType (14. Mai 2009)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich weiß worauf er rauswill, er will einfach nur sagen das es mitn Diakauf schneller geht.
> Was ja auch richtig ist, wer aktiv den Shop nutzt hat ja einen Zeitvorteil, jedoch und das will er nicht annehmen und akzeptieren ist es auch mit mehr zeitlichen auwand (je nach einsatz und Twinks) möglich auf das selbe Ergebniss zu kommen.
> Er will einfach nur das wir sagen jeder der Zeit und Twinks nutzt um seine Items upzugraden is saublöd und total bescheuert, weils mit n paar Dias schneller geht..


Der erste Teil ist richtig erfasst.Weiter hab ich gesagt das es auch richtig ist, dass man mit Zeit aufs gleiche Ergebnis kommt. Was ich dementiert habe war, das es nur "ein wenig mehr Zeit" erfordert. Auch wenn es G10 noch nicht geben sollte(man stelle sich vor es wäre nicht das Maximum oO) so brauch man doch dafür 680 Twinks. Ich möchte nun jemand anderes mal bitten für mich da nochmal den Zusammenhang zu "ein wenig mehr Zeit" herzustellen, denn ich seh ihn nicht. Das ihr durch twinken den Zeitvorteil des CS umgehen wollt ist mir das egal, ich persönlich würde bloß meine Zeit in einem MMO nicht ständig in Twinks investieren, aber ich twinke auch bei anderen Spielen nicht gern.



Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Wärst du Ingenieur würden deine Bauwerke wohl alle beim ersten Mäusekichern zusammenfallen....


wenn von einem Ingenieur das Bauwerk zusammenfällt, dann geht dem Architekt auch sein Motor flöten...


----------



## Pyrodimi (14. Mai 2009)

Definiere ein wenig mehr Zeit, 200std sind für mich in einem typischen Solorollenspiel nix, das wäre wenig wenn ich mir anguck das ich in eine Runde FF7 allein schon 300std investiert habe und nochmal gerne die selbe Zeit drann gehängt habe, hätte ich sie gehabt..
Zeit ist relativ, aber wer schon lange RPs spielt muss halt nicht wie der 0815 WoWler alles in 2Wochen played haben...
Eins versteh ich aber immer noch nicht und das musst du mir jetzt mal erklären:
Warum intressiert dich das, warum machst du da son Wind darum und warum lässt du nicht locker, obwohl du das Spiel nicht gespielt hast?
Für mich klingt das alles wie son Hassreferat...tut mir leid wenn ich das jetzt sage, *** ***

Würdest du mir mal deine Lieblingsspiele nennen und die dazugehörigen Foren damit ich da auch mal n wenig rumtrollen kann und dir mal tierisch aufn Sack gehen kann mit irgendwelchen Theorien von dennen du weißt das es im Spiel aber nicht so ist?
Für mich bleibt was du tust rumgetrolle...wie wärs wenn du weiter deine 5min Aimbotunterstützen CS-runden spielst, und wir unsre paar Hundert Stunden an nem MMO?


----------



## Fusie (14. Mai 2009)

Es will wohl einfach nicht ankommen, oder?

*Kein Spieler erschafft sich die G6-G10 Waffen über den IS.*

Also wo ist nun der Vorteil vom IS? Alle, wirklich alle, die ich bisher gesehen habe, haben sich die Waffen über Twinks rauf gezogen.
Also nochmals, wo ist der Vorteil von IS, wenn doch keiner den Shop für diese Rechnung nutzt?

*Richtig, nirgendwo.*

Kommen wir zu dem "etwas mehr Zeit", ja man brauch _etwas mehr Zeit_ wenn man seine Rüstung mit Stats versieht und diese dann noch weiter plusst, wo ist das bitte falsch?
Das dürften auch etliche aktive Spieler bestätigen, vor allem wo steht geschrieben das man diese Zeit innerhalb von x Stunden durchziehen muss?
Manche lassen sich eben damit Zeit und kommen dann eben später im "Highend" Bereich an bzw. haben dann eben später ihre Stats überall drauf geklebt.
Bisher sehe ich da noch keine Addon Ankündigung, wo man sich vielleicht Gedanken darum machen muss welche Sachen man nun noch aufwertet und welche nicht...

Nichts für ungut, aber wenn normale Spieler und IS Spieler für ein und die selbe Sache *nicht* auf den IS zugreifen, dann kann man den IS auch *nicht* als Vorteil dafür bringen, das sollte doch nun endlich klar sein.


----------



## Yiraja (14. Mai 2009)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Wenn man was gutes will ist WoW da der fall..



naja ich habs seit der beta gezockt wow is ausgelutscht


----------



## Carina (14. Mai 2009)

Ich spar mir mal auf das Ganze gegenseitige anzicken einzugehen. Fakt ist für mich, ich habe RoM ausprobiert, da ich von WoW nach fast 4 Jahren auch relativ angeödet war/bin. Kurz gesagt ich bin nach ein paar Wochen und ca. Lvl 30/30 an den Punkt gekommen wo der Account wieder gelöscht wurde und das Spiel von der Platte flog.

Hauptkritikpunkte:
1. Die Handelei mit Diamanten im AH und die Hyperinflation der ig Währung Gold. Ich empfand das eine Unverschämtheit seitens Publisher das einzuführen. Ich weiss von vielen, dass sie darüber sehr klagen. Es wurde versprochen, dass man im CS keine Waffen/Rüstungen gegen Euro kaufen kann und dann hat man das so über das AH ausgehebelt. Es sollten einige mal drüber nachdenken was das gerade für jüngere Spieler bedeutet, die sich unter Druck fühlen und Anschluss halten wollen. Die ruinieren sich finanziell. Und nein man erhält nicht mal locker genug Diamanten über das AH, um neues zu kaufen. Dazu braucht man nämlich erstmal unverschämtes Dropglück oder muss Zeit bis ins geht nicht mehr investieren.
2. Das Dualspecc ist eine geniale Idee. Hat mir super gefallen mit den zwei Klassen. Zum Horror wurde es für mich, als ich leider merkte, dass man die Zweitklasse überwiegend durch dämlichstes Tagesquestgefarme levelt.
3. Ich handwerke gern und viel in Spielen. In RoM ist es ein absolut erbärmliches todgrinden. Der Höhepunkt war, als auch noch im CS Rohstoffe gegen Euro verkauft wurden.
4. Das Upgraden von Rüstungen ist zwar ein innovatives System, ist aber entweder ein Groschengrab oder ein unfassbares timesink. Ich hab jedenfalls keine Zeit mal schnell für 10 Aufladungen einen Twink auf 10 hochzuspielen. Tschuldigung, ich hab noch anderes im Leben zu tun.
5. Ich empfand das Spiel an vielen Stellen einfach als Witz. Das fing an mit den beknackten Pilzen am Anfang und setzte sich ähnlich fort bis hin zu diesen verrückten Osterhasen. Ist Geschmackssache, aber ich fand es einfach nur subjektiv völlig daneben.
6. Das housing System fand ich vom Grundsatz genial. Als ich dann bei einem Freund sah, dass sein Haus trotz einer Investition von 50!! EUR immer noch halb leer war, hab ich es aufgegeben ein Haus auszustatten.

RoM mag dem ein oder anderen Spaß machen, interessanterweise meist diejenigen, die damit angeben, dass sie kein Geld investieren würden. Ich als jemand, der bereit war auch etwas Geld zu bezahlen fand es einfach schlechter wie z.B. WoW oder auch HdRo. Ich kann denen, die ähnliches wie ich von einem Spiel erwarten, nur empfehlen spart es euch und zahlt lieber einen monatlichen Beitrag in einem Qualitätsspiel. Auch wenn WoW momentan immer lascher wird.

Fazit für mich: RoM hat tolle Ansätze. Leider stellten sie sich meist als Groschengrab oder aberwitziges todfarmen heraus. Hätten sie besser paar Euro im Monat Abogebühren genommen und dafür die Fehler umgangen.


----------



## Michael_G (14. Mai 2009)

Nur ein kurzer Kommentar eines nicht RoM Spielers der aber Erfahrung mit Frogster hat.

Frogster hat schon mehrere MMORPG's an die Wand gefahren, sowohl so genannte F2P Varianten wie auch die Abo Variante von BBO (Bounty Bay Online).

Das ganze läuft folgendermassen zuerst steht eine geniale Idee wie im Falle von BBO, dann kaufen sich viele Spieler das Spiel oder kreieren sich einen Account auf nem F2P Server, das Spiel bringt Spass man kommt weiter und ab einem bestimmten Level wird es langweilig weil Frogster nichts neues bringt oder man Unmengen an realer Kohle im Itemshop ausgeben muss um alle Inhalte des Spiels geniessen zu können der Support ist mies und die Spieler laufen weg. Das kann von Frogster sogar noch richtig unterstützt werden, man überlege nur mal irgendwelche China Farmer machen nichts anderes als die begehrten Items zu farmen un im AH für Diamanten zu verkaufen, man kann ja alles ohne Geld erreichen, allerdings ist die Dropchance unterirdisch mies (0,00000000001%) die Spieler kaufen Diamanten im Itemshop und die Chineses verkaufen die eingenommenen Diamanten bei Ebay für etwas weniger als das was Frogster verlangt. Und schon haben alle gewonnen ausser der Spieler der auf der Strecke bleibt.

Frogster hat aber schon ordentlich Kohle gemacht ohne grosse Investitionen und sucht sich das nächste Spiel das Sie als Publisher betreiben um wieder Kohle zu machen.

Das ist der Lauf der Dinge und das wird wohl immer so bleiben ausser in wirklich guten Spielen wie WOW, wo man auch nachts um zwei nach 10 minuten eine Antwort von einem GM bekommt wenn man Ticket eröffnet. Alles eine Sache von Customer Service und wie ernst man seine Kunden nimmt.


----------



## Wolfi81 (14. Mai 2009)

Carina schrieb:


> Hauptkritikpunkte:
> 1. Die Handelei mit Diamanten im AH und die Hyperinflation der ig Währung Gold. Ich empfand das eine Unverschämtheit seitens Publisher das einzuführen. Ich weiss von vielen, dass sie darüber sehr klagen. Es wurde versprochen, dass man im CS keine Waffen/Rüstungen gegen Euro kaufen kann und dann hat man das so über das AH ausgehebelt. Es sollten einige mal drüber nachdenken was das gerade für jüngere Spieler bedeutet, die sich unter Druck fühlen und Anschluss halten wollen. Die ruinieren sich finanziell. Und nein man erhält nicht mal locker genug Diamanten über das AH, um neues zu kaufen. Dazu braucht man nämlich erstmal unverschämtes Dropglück oder muss Zeit bis ins geht nicht mehr investieren.
> 2. Das Dualspecc ist eine geniale Idee. Hat mir super gefallen mit den zwei Klassen. Zum Horror wurde es für mich, als ich leider merkte, dass man die Zweitklasse überwiegend durch dämlichstes Tagesquestgefarme levelt.
> 3. Ich handwerke gern und viel in Spielen. In RoM ist es ein absolut erbärmliches todgrinden. Der Höhepunkt war, als auch noch im CS Rohstoffe gegen Euro verkauft wurden.
> ...



Hallo hier mal ein paar Anmerkungen zu deinem Text.

zu 1. der Handel mit Diamanten im AH wurde Hauptsächlich auf bitten der Community eingeführt.

zu 2. Anscheinend wurde sich nicht richtig mit dem Spiel beschäftigt. Leveln der 2.Klasse in der Sascilias-Steppe und danach im Drachenzahngebirge. Einen Teleporter zur Steppe erhält man mit Auswahl der Zweitklasse.

zu 3. Jup Handwerk ist nicht so dolle.

zu 4. Twink als Magier auf Level 10 ca. 1h....ist nicht alzuviel.

zu 5. Ist wie von dir gesagt Geschmackssache.

zu 6. Tja selbst Schuld. Hätte man auch über Phirius-Marken einrichten können.

Gruß Wolfi


----------



## Carina (14. Mai 2009)

Wolfi81 schrieb:


> Hallo hier mal ein paar Anmerkungen zu deinem Text.
> 
> zu 1. der Handel mit Diamanten im AH wurde Hauptsächlich auf bitten der Community eingeführt.
> 
> ...



Dass der Handel mit Diamanten von der Community gewünscht wurde mag sein, bezweifel ich aber und selbst wenn... Tatsache ist, dass das Währungsgefüge völlig hinüber ist und da kann ich nur sagen, selber Schuld wer sich das noch antut.

So Sprüche wie "Anscheinend wurde sich nicht richtig mit dem Spiel beschäftigt" kannst du dir sparen. Ich war selbstverständlich in der Steppe. Trotzdem blieb überhaupt nichts anderes übrig als mit Tagesquests die Zweitklasse zu leveln. Im Übrigen machten das ziemlich alle die ich kannte. Passte auch hervorragend in ein Spiel, das eigentlich eh nur aus endlosgrinden bestand. Bin ehrlich gesagt erstaunt wie man hier immer sofort angegangen wird, wenn man versucht sachlich was zu schreiben.

Und zum Haus kann ich nur empfehlen mal im CS zu schauen welche Möbel man für Phiriusmarken bekommt und welche für Euro. Ganz zu schweigen von den aberwitzigen Phiriusmarkenmengen die man eh für das Spiel braucht, blieben da kaum noch Tausende für ein paar Möbel. Wenn man Spaß am einrichten hat, bleibt einem da gar nichts anderes übrig als Geld zu bezahlen.

Das Spielkonzept ist darauf ausgerichtet, dass man entweder Diamanten kauft oder als "Strafe" endlos Zeit investieren muss. Wenn dem nicht so wäre, würde wohl kaum jemand Diamanten kaufen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (14. Mai 2009)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Definiere ein wenig mehr Zeit, 200std sind für mich in einem typischen Solorollenspiel nix, das wäre wenig wenn ich mir anguck das ich in eine Runde FF7 allein schon 300std investiert habe und nochmal gerne die selbe Zeit drann gehängt habe, hätte ich sie gehabt..
> Zeit ist relativ, aber wer schon lange RPs spielt muss halt nicht wie der 0815 WoWler alles in 2Wochen played haben...
> Eins versteh ich aber immer noch nicht und das musst du mir jetzt mal erklären:
> Warum intressiert dich das, warum machst du da son Wind darum und warum lässt du nicht locker, obwohl du das Spiel nicht gespielt hast?
> ...


mal abgesehen davon das 300h um alles in FF7 gesehen und gemacht zu haben lächerlich lang sind, hab ich es auch gern gespielt. Weitere Lieblingsspiele sind GW, TM United, Spore, Time Shift, Geheimakte x , SOM, Blobby Volley , Battle Realms, Elder Scrolls IV.
Da es mit deiner Auffassungsgabe wohl nicht weit her ist, wiederhol ich das jetzt nochmal für dich. Ich habe nichts gegen das Spiel sondern wie dafür geworben wird. Als Verbraucher ist das auch mein gutes Recht. Ist dir übrigens bewusst das Fusie meine Rechnung auf der letzten Seite bestätigt hat? Dazu meinte er das per Multiboxing die 680 Twinks kein Problem wären. Damit hat er sogar recht und es stört mich nicht das er recht hat.
Was mich aber stört ist die Tatsache ,dass du ohne vernünftige Argumente auf die unterste Schiene der Konversation abrutscht.
Achja, stimmt. CS spiel ich auch ab und zu noch. Aber wenn ich spiele, dann nur deathrace maps.

edit: Carina, das ein ein f2p Spiel auf der Abhängigkeit der Spieler vom CS aufbaut wollen viele nicht verstehen/wahr haben. Schließlich soll es ja reichen wenn nur 15% ab und zu mal nen Euro im CS lassen...


----------



## Fusie (14. Mai 2009)

Ich zahle monatlich nichts, kann alle Bereiche dann anstreben wenn mir es passt, also was genau soll mich in den IS denn "treiben"?

Andere haben eine bessere Ausrüstung? Na und, einige Wochen oder Monate in Ruhe spielen und ich bin auch irgendwann da.
Andere haben ein tolleres Reittier? Na und, der Mietgaul bringt mich auch schnell genug von A nach B.
Andere haben eine größeres Haus? Na und, seh und merke ich nichts von, interessiert mich auch nicht wirklich.
Andere haben schon zig Möbel in ihrem Haus und leveln dadurch schneller? Na und, die werden sich auch schneller langweilen.

Nebenbei, immer schön weiter um die Fakten lesen, müsstest dir ja sonst eingestehen wie haltlos diese Rechnung geworden ist.
Bei der "Bestätigung" überliest du immer schön den Fakt, *das Spieler die im IS einkaufen und Spieler die eben nicht auf den IS zurück greifen ihre Waffen über die Twinks ziehen*.

Plop

Da platzt die ganze tolle "Der IS Spieler hat aber einen riesen zeitlichen Vorteil." Blase. Bevor jemand die 750,- &#8364;uros ausgibt für eine Waffe die den doppelten Grundschaden hat, wird lieber getwinkt um dieses Ziel zu erreichen.

_*Also, stell dich endlich der Tatsache das Theorie was feines ist, aber die Praxis eben ganz anders aussieht.*_


----------



## Pyrodimi (14. Mai 2009)

Wie will er das denn? Ich hab nix gegen jemanden der aus eigener erfahrung schreibt, stört mich auch nicht wenn er sagt aus eigener Erefahrung is das Spiel nichts für ihn weil, und weil das und deswegen.
Is ok, das ist ein persönlicher und objektiver Eindruck.
Witzig finde ich allerdings die Tatsache, und das ist mir unverständlich, das der Hauptunruheherd hier nichtmal SELBST RoM spielt, und sich auf die Behauptungen und Thesen eines andren stützt.
Er verfechtet hier etwas, wovon er nichtmal ansatzweise selbst Erfahrung oder Ahnung hat. Das nervt.
Er redet sich drann raus, auf die Art und Weise wie RoM beworben wird..mein Gott...jeden Tag in der Werbung wird einen die schöne weiße Persilwelt vorgegaukelt und das man mit nem Jogurth gesünder lebt, weil da was drin ist (was sowieso in jeden Jogurth von Hausaus enthalten ist) und blabla...
Aber er regt sich auf wenn es heisst in RoM haben IS Spieler einen geringen Zeitlichen Vorteil...
DAS STIMMT ABER AUCH IN DER THEORIE!!! genauso wie Oldboys irgendwo aufgeschnappte Rechnung IN DER THEORIE stimmt..
Das heisst die Werbung ist IN DER THEORIE genauso richtig wie die von Oldboy verfechtet Rechnung IN DER THEORIE richtig ist.
Jetzt steht THEORIE gegen THEORIE, wiederlege jetzt mal bitte Oldboy das es in der THEORIE nicht stimmt das Shopuser lediglich einen geringen zeitlichen Vorteil haben.
Und wenn du dann begriffen hast was THEORIE ist,widmen wir uns bitte der PRAXIS, den das ist was den Spieler im Endeffekt intressiert.
Du als NICHTSPIELER kannst eigentlich nur von THEORIE reden, und THEORIE ist ein sehr ausweitbares und dehnbares Gebiet.
Kannst du nichts aus der PRAXIS beisteuern? Dann LASS ES!!

Und das 15% der Spieler die den Shop nutzen ein F2P am laufen halten dürfte der Asiatische Markt seid Jahren bewiesen haben, du willst einfach nicht begreifen das es auch Leute geben die auf das ganze ImbaroXXorgetue keinen Bock haben, und einfahc nur aus Zeitvertreib spielen, und deswegen ein F2P nutzen was nichts kostet und auch kein Zahlzwang herrscht. Für dich dreht sichs aber nur darum das beste zu haben, und setzt vorraus das 100% der Spieler auch so denken müssen....
Abhängig vom Shop is keiner, wer möchte tut, wer nicht will tut nicht, und wer drauf irgendwann keinen Bock mehr hat zockt was andres, und lässt die dies immer noch spielen in Ruhe....
Is doch jeden sein Bier was er tut und macht oder? was soll dann dieses ganze vorrechnen und belehren?
Schon auf die Idee gekommen das das 85% der F2P Spieler gar nicht intreessiert, wie Imba man mit wieviel Kohle wird?
Geht das nicht in deine Matschbirne, das sich nicht alles in einem Spiel nur um Equip,Selbstwertgefühl und Irgendwelche Werte dreht?
Dein ewiges Vorrechnen und deine Beharlichkeit auf diesen G10 Schwachsinn nervt inzwischen schon mehr als nur gewaltig, weils einfach den großteil net intressiert.
Es wird immer Leute geben, die den Shop nutzen (sei aus aus bequemlichkeit oder einfach nur aus Prestigegründen) und so das Spiel unterstützen, es gibt genauso aber auch Leute (und das ist der großteil) die es nicht nutzen und just for fun spielen.
Nur weil es Leute gibt die andren zeigen wie man ohne Shop das selbe wie ein Shopuser erreichen kann, geht das Spiel nicht zugrunde, da es immer welche geben wird die den einfachen Weg gehen, sogut die Theorie auch sein mag.
Ist aber jeden seine Sache, und Fusie deswegen dauernd hier anzumachen, nur weil er/sie dir klarmachen versucht das es auch ohne Shop genauso geht, nur weil du bessesen von dem Gedanken bist, das jeder den Shop nutzen muss weil das arme Spiel sonst nicht überlebt, finde ich für meinen Teil schon heftig.
Warum akzeptierst du es nicht das deine Rechnung ne nette Rechnung ist, in der Theorie vlt auch so sein mag, aber die Praxis in 99% der Fälle anders aussieht?
Warum versteifst du dich da so darauf, obwohl deine Rechnung schon lange wiederlegt ist, weil sie in der Praxis keine Anwendung findet? 
Fusie will dir lediglich klarmachen, das deine Rechnung eine Rechnung ist, aber in der Praxis keine Anwendung findet.


----------



## OldboyX (14. Mai 2009)

Fusie schrieb:
			
		

> Andere haben eine bessere Ausrüstung? Na und, einige Wochen oder Monate in Ruhe spielen und ich bin auch irgendwann da.
> Andere haben ein tolleres Reittier? Na und, der Mietgaul bringt mich auch schnell genug von A nach B.
> Andere haben eine größeres Haus? Na und, seh und merke ich nichts von, interessiert mich auch nicht wirklich.
> Andere haben schon zig Möbel in ihrem Haus und leveln dadurch schneller? Na und, die werden sich auch schneller langweilen.



Versuch mal über deinen eigenen Geschmack bzw. geistigen Horizont hinauszudenken. Wäre es denn möglich, dass es auch noch andere Zugänge zu einem MMO gibt als deinen? Im Übrigen führst du schon wieder ein Argument an, gegen welches niemand hier ist. Alle in diesem Thread haben dir schon beliebig oft bestätigt, dass man in keinem MMO irgendwas MUSS, wenn einem egal ist wo man steht (Es gibt keinen Zwang in einem Spiel außer den, den man sich selbst auferlegt - nichtmal den Zwang das Spiel überhaupt zu spielen). Außerdem hat das überhaupt nichts mit RoM zu tun sondern ist in jedem MMO so. Wer sich in RoM zu irgendwas gezwungen fühlt > selbst Schuld, wer sich in WoW gezwungen fühlt > selbst Schuld, wer sich in Everquest gezwungen fühlt > selbst Schuld usw.



			
				Fusie schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der "Bestätigung" überliest du immer schön den Fakt, das Spieler die im IS einkaufen und Spieler die eben nicht auf den IS zurück greifen ihre Waffen über die Twinks ziehen.



Welcher Fakt bitte? Eine völlig aus der Luft gegriffene Behauptung von dir, die voraussetzen würde, dass du alle 1 Mio. aktive Accountbesitzer gefragt hast ob sie nun im IS Diamanten kaufen und für Manasteine oder dergleichen ausgeben, oder ob alle lieber 680 twinks auf Stufe 10 spielen. Absolut lächerlich so etwas als Fakt hinzustellen. Auch hier wieder eine rein ego-bezogene Sichtweise des Spiels wie DU es siehst und spielst auf 1 Mio. Accounts verallgemeinert.



			
				Fusie schrieb:
			
		

> Da platzt die ganze tolle "Der IS Spieler hat aber einen riesen zeitlichen Vorteil." Blase. Bevor jemand die 750,- &#8364;uros ausgibt für eine Waffe die den doppelten Grundschaden hat, wird lieber getwinkt um dieses Ziel zu erreichen.



Da platzt die Blase überhaupt in keinster Weise. Nur du bist einfach zu lernresistent um einzusehen, dass ein F2P Spiel einfach nicht überleben kann, wenn man 
a) alles für lau bekäme
b) was man im Itemshop für Euro kaufen kann keine Vorteile bringen würde

Und ich will dir ja nicht deine Traumblase vom Gratisspiel in dem du alles haben kannst zerplatzen, aber sollte es wirklich so sein wie du behauptest ( alles ist mit annehmbarem Zeitaufwand komplett ohne Itemshop erreichbar) so kannst du dich mit 100%iger Sicherheit darauf einstellen, dass Frogster wohl aus finanziellen Gründen bald mit einigen Änderungen daherkommen wird. Denn ohh Wunder, wer hätte das gedacht, die müssen nunmal Geld verdienen um ihr Spiel zu betreiben

Und es geben nicht genug Leute RL Geld aus für nutzlosen Krempel der keinen Vorteil bringt. (Vielleicht der ein oder andere, aber auf keinen Fall genug, was man ja im Übrigen an allen anderen F2P MMOs und deren Entwicklung schön beobachten kann). Ansonsten hätte man ja ein "Donation" System mit dem aber ein MMO nicht überleben kann. So gutherzig sind die Spieler gegenüber dem Publisher von sich aus einfach nicht...


----------



## Fusie (14. Mai 2009)

Siehe Anhang im anderen Thread, komm bitte erst wieder wenn du dagegen etwas aufweisen kannst, also selbst erstellten Screenshot von einem G10 Gegenstand der über den IS hergestellt wurde.


----------



## OldboyX (14. Mai 2009)

Fusie schrieb:
			
		

> Siehe Anhang im anderen Thread, komm bitte erst wieder wenn du dagegen etwas aufweisen kannst, also selbst erstellten Screenshot von einem G10 Gegenstand der über den IS hergestellt wurde.



Und jetzt ist alles wahr, was du behauptest solange man nicht das Gegenteil beweisen kann? Wird ja immer lustiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Falls du wirklich denkst, dass es so abläuft dann ists mir jetzt auch egal. Das zu erklären habe ich keine Lust und es gehört auch absolut nicht hierher. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass ja sowieso am Gegenstand bei der Aufwertung dransteht "ACHTUNG TEILE DER FÜR DIESE AUFWERTUNG BENUTZTEN MATS WURDEN IM IS GEKAUFT!!!".

Ansonsten scheinst du immer noch nicht das Grundargument zu verstehen. Mir ist es egal wie und wann und wo DU irgendwas machst im Spiel. Nur F2P ist ein bestimmtes Bezahlmodell, das nach einem bestimmten System funktioniert, welches sich vom P2P Bezahlmodell nunmal grundlegend unterscheidet. Daher gibts ja auch die 2 verschiedenen Begriffe. Nun habe ich hier und in anderen Threads schon ein paarmal versucht dir diese Unterschiede aufzuzeigen, aber du
a) verstehst sie nicht
b) redest von etwas völlig anderem
c) redest davon, dass du nicht alles haben musst und deshalb nichts im Itemshop kaufen musst (GRATULATION  zu dieser Erkenntnis die wir alle schon haben hier in diesem Thread)
d) verlangst Beweise für Fakten die schon dem Grundsystem der Bezahlmethode zugrunde liegen


Und wie gerade eben wieder ignorierst du eine ganze Reihe von Argumenten und verlangst einen Gegenbeweis zu einer von dir stammenden These, der man sofort anmerken muss, dass sie nicht haltbar ist.

Meine These:
Einige Leute nutzen RL Geld um an Item-Aufwertungen zu kommen

vs. deine These 



			
				Fusie schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Spieler erschafft sich die G6-G10 Waffen über den IS.



Die Behauptung ist so lächerlich wie wenn ich sagen würde: Kein Spieler in WoW kauft sich Gold. ALLE farmen es nur über daily Quests...


----------



## Fusie (14. Mai 2009)

Mit einigen nun gesprochen, bisher keinen gefunden der seine Gradung über den IS gemacht hat, Twinks oder hier und da über Phiriusmarken.

Kannst du mit ähnlichen Ergebnissen aufwarten?
Nein?
Ah ja...


----------



## OldboyX (14. Mai 2009)

Fusie schrieb:
			
		

> Mit einigen nun gesprochen, bisher keinen gefunden der seine Gradung über den IS gemacht hat, Twinks oder hier und da über Phiriusmarken.



Wieviele von der Mio. hast denn schon gefragt?



			
				Fusie schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du mit ähnlichen Ergebnissen aufwarten?



Ich bringe mich klugerweise nicht in die Lage, dass ich in einem offensichtlichen Graubereich eine schwarz/weiß Behauptung aufstelle die einfach lächerlich ist.

Ich sags mal ganz deutlich:
Selbst wenn man mit einem einzigen Twink den Gegenwert von 100 Euro im Itemshop erreichen könnte hättest du mit Sicherheit trotzdem noch irgend jemanden der die 100 Euro ausgibt.

Mit deiner Aussage


			
				Fusie schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Spieler erschafft sich die G6-G10 Waffen über den IS.


bist in ein Fettnäpfchen gesprungen, das du nur noch durch Aussagen wie:

-so wörtlich habe ichs nicht gemeint 
oder
-Naja vielleicht nicht "kein" aber "die meisten" (was du noch immer nicht überprüfen könntest) oder zumindest "einige" (schon glaubwürdig) oder "alle die ich kenne" (auch glaubwürdig)

retten kannst. Aber für die Zukunft in Diskussionen solltest du dir bewußt sein, dass Menschen verschieden sind und man dich nicht mehr Ernst nehmen kann, wenn du ernsthaft versuchst einer ganzen Mio. Leute ein bestimmtes Verhaltensmuster anzudichten wo es aber 2 Möglichkeiten gibt.

Selbst wenn ein Brot für 1 Euro und dasselbe Brot für 100 Euro 1er Mio. Menschen anbieten würdest, könntest du nicht behaupten, dass KEINER das Brot für 100 Euro nimmt...

PS: Aber man kann bei nichts einlenken. Keinen Fehler einsehen, der Gegenseite nichts zugestehen. Das zeichnet den "hardcore fanboy" aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vergiss nicht, ich bin hier um alle zu verdammen die RoM spielen und überhaupt will ich dieses böse MMO vernichten...not.


----------



## Maladin (14. Mai 2009)

Bleibt sachlich und am Thema.

Noch ein Report und ich nehme mal die Axt für diesen Thread.

/wink maladin


----------



## Pyrodimi (14. Mai 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Wieviele von der Mio. hast denn schon gefragt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Och mann Oldboy, das hat keiner abgestritten, nichtmal Fusie, aber das überliest du einfach. 
Das Problem ist das du ein bis dato absolut nicht der Praxis entsprechendes Rechenbeispiel hernimmst und dich drauf festbeist.
Bist du vlt auch auf die Idee gekommen das es viele gibt die in ein Mount investieren? Engelsseufzer etc?
Das niemand den Shop nutzt hat hier NIE und ich betone und wiederhole NIEMALS irgendwer abgestritten, nicht Fusie und nicht ich und auch sonst keiner.
Allerdings stellst du hier was in den Raum und redest immer nur ums graden herum und um so eine kommische Rechnung...Es ist ein F2P jeder mit auch nur ein wenig Hirn weiß das es da n Shop gibt den man nutzen kann, und deswegen führst du hier sone abartig lächerliche Diskussion?
Nur weil du hören willst JA ES GIBT LEUTE DIE DEN SHOP VERWENDEN! ?
*Kopf trifft Tischkante kritisch" Bist du so blöd oder stellst du dich so?
Und auch wenn es das ist was du hören willst, was erhoffst du dir davon? Das jetzt alle Panikartig RoM den Rücken kehren und Buffed die RoM-Sektion rauswirft?
Glaubst du die Leute würden aufhören RoM zu spielen weil man den Itemshop nutzen kann und weil es welche gibt dies tun und sich damit n wenig Zeitvorteil sichern?
Bist du so naiv? 
Ich frag mich ehrlich was das ganze soll....aber koscher kommst du mir scho länger nicht mehr vor....
Einmal gehts um den Zeitvorteil mit Itemshop..is geklärt , Zahlungsunwillige betreiben halt massiven Twinkaufwand dafür.
Dann aufmal kommst du mit falschwerbung von RoM, wäre auch geklärt der Shop bietet je nach aufwand und Zeitinvestition mehr oder weniger Zeitvorteil.
Dann springst du aufmal dazu das jeder abstreitet das es Leute gibt die den Shop nutzen....
Was ist geht dir langsam die Argumentationsgrundlage weil dir das praktische Wissen fehlt, oder warum benimmst du dich wie n Hund den man in die Ecke getrieben hat?

/sry @Maladin, aber du musst zugeben...so ganz in Ordnung ist da was nicht.....


----------



## WR^Velvet (14. Mai 2009)

Mein Nachbar kann mich theoretisch auch mit nem F50 Lowtec für 250.000 Teuros aufer Autobahn abfetten.
Das ist aber nur Theorie, denn in wirklichkeit wird er dies nie tun.
Das höchste CS aufgegradete was ich bisher gesehen hab war ein Grade 6 Stab.
Will auch garnet wissen was er dafür ausgegeben hat, kann sich jeder selbst ausrechnen was er an Makelosen dafür verbraten hat.
Dabei ist der Stab trotzdem noch um welten Schlechter wie nen Twinkgegradeter G8 Stab mit Crapstats.
Es ist einfach Utopie das wer 10.000+ Euro ausgibt um nen Stab aufzugraden der brauchbare Stats hat wenn Stats solch geringe Auswirkungen haben.
Kauft sich ja auch keiner nen Lamborghini als Lastenesel.
Gerade Leute bei denen das Geld reichlich vorhanden ist kalkulieren durchaus was Sinn macht und was schlichtweg Sinnlos ist.

Also ich kenne keinen der Sene Grade7 oder 8 Waffe per CS erstellt hat.
Und ich kenne ne ganze Menge mit solchen Items.

@Carina: 
In manchen Dingen kann ich dir durchaus Recht geben.
1. Der Handel mit Dias ist in meinen Augen wichtig. Denn der CS ist gerade im Endgame Essenziell. Man kann nicht 100% über Phiriusmünzen erarbeiten. Zumindest nicht in einem Leben.
Klar bringt die Möglickkeit nahezu alle Items im AH für Dias zu verscherbeln auch Nachteile.
Das erst mal probiert wird allen Krempel für möglichst viel Dias zu verhökern war abzusehen.
Ist aber auch schon wieder Rückläufig. Dauert halt ne weile bis sich das auf nen Standart einpegelt.

Auch das das leveln der Subklasse über Daylies extrem nervig ist kann ich nur zustimmen.
Aber auch das geht Mittlerweile, dank mehr Quests (Steppe, DZG, Ravenfall), wesentlich bequemer.
Crafting ist in RoM etwa so wichtig wie ne Gefriertruhe in der Arktis. Da gehe ich mit dir vollkommen konform.
Selbst im 50er Bereich ist nahezu jeder Drop besser als das was man Craften kann.
Einzig Alchemie und Cooking machen Sinn.
Wird aber mit Sicherheit noch um einiges Erweitert was es trotzdem noch zu einem Endlos farming macht.

Wenn man RoM schon mit WoW vergleichen will sollte man so Fair sein und RoM mit WoW 4 Monate nach Release vergleichen.
Dann schneidet RoM schon bei weitem nicht mehr so schlecht ab. ;-)
Letztendlich ist RoM aber ein F2P. Wenn auch ein sehr gutes kann es sich dennoch nicht mit den Abogestützten Top Spielen messen.
Natürlich muß man Dias ausgeben um Halbwegs dranbleiben zu können. Doch im gegensatz zu anderen F2P Games ist man nicht auf selbst Geld ausgeben angewiesen.
Frogster ist es letztendlich egal ob du selbst chargest oder das Geld anderer (Dias über AH) ausgibts.
Sie machen so oder so ihren Schnitt.


----------



## sTereoType (14. Mai 2009)

Pyro dir fehlt eine Argumentationsgrundlage. Ich hab dich schon mehrmals darauf hingewiesen das du mit Argumenten arbeiten sollst und nicht mit Beleidigungen. Und was sehe ich nach dem Maladin eine Warnung hier ausgesporchen und deinen Post(den ich übrigens gemeldet hatte) editiert hat? Eine weitere Beleidigung gegen OldboyX. Ich schätze mal damit ist der Thread zu und du bist vielleicht eine Verwarnung reicher.
/reported


----------



## Pente (15. Mai 2009)

Da ich nicht sehe, dass hier nochmal eine vernünftige Diskussion drauß wird schließe ich den Thread hiermit. Schönen Abend euch noch.


----------



## Noxiel (15. Mai 2009)

Ich habe eure letzten beiden Beiträge gelöscht, da sie sich nur noch zum Schein mit RoM beschäftigen. Stattdessen erfüllen sie viel mehr den Zweck gegen den jeweils Anderen zu hetzen. Wenn das nicht aufhört und ihr entweder das Diskutieren einstellt, auf PM ausweicht oder gesittetet fortfahrt, gibt es für beide Zeit zum Nachdenken.


----------

